# IUI Reference List: Please share your numbers here



## Mrs. Bear

Since it seems one of the main things people want to know about another person's IUI is what all the numbers were (# follicles, sperm) and whether it worked. I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread where all that information could be in one place as a reference :thumbup:

Please share your IUI experiences here, what your numbers were and the results. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Age: 37

IUI #1 12/2010 - Femara, 1 follicle, 44 million, BFN
IUI #2 2/2011 - Clomid+Femara, 3 follicles, 7 million/21% motility (frozen), BFN
IUI #3 4/2011 - Clomid + Femara, 5 follicles, 15 million/34% motility (frozen), BFN
IUI #4 5/2011 - Clomid + Femara, 2-3 follicles, 7 million/39% motility (frozen), BFN
IUI #5 6/2011 - Clomid + Femara, 3 follicles, 9.1 million/35% motility (frozen), BFN


----------



## dizzikel

IUI #1 = 50mg of Clomid (Days 2,4,6), 2/3 follicles, 14 million sperm /? motility BFN
IUI #2 = 50mg of Clomid (Days 2,4,6), 1 follicle @ 17mm & 3 @ 14mm, 20 million sperm /? motility/ 21 day Prog = 60 - BFN


----------



## Springy

IUI #1 = 100mg clomid (CD5-9), 1 follicle, 45 million sperm 99% motility, day 2 IUI 55 million sperm 99% motility, BFN
IUI #2 = 150mg clomid (CD5-9), 1 follicle, 321 million sperm 99% motility, day 2 IUI 131 million sperm 99% motility, BFN


----------



## Touch the Sky

IUI #1 = 100mg clomid CD3-7, 4 follicles, 18 million sperm, 25% motility, BFN
IUI #2 = 100mg clomid CD3-7, 3 follicles, 40 million sperm, 50% motility, BFN


----------



## Kaylakin

IUI #1 50 mg clomid CD 3-7; 3 follicles, 9.8 mil, ? motility; BFN
IUI #2 50 mg clomid CD 3-7; 3 follicles; 14 mil, 91% motility; BFN
IUI #3 50 mg clomid CD 3-7; 2 follicles; 17 mil, 97% motility; BFN
IUI #4 Follistim (100 iu, then down to 50 iu) for total of 7 days; 2 follicles; 14 mil; 99 % motility; BFN


----------



## Ladybug1

IUI #1 50mg clomid CD 2-6; 4 follies @ trigger (28,23,22,14); 18 mil post wash; motility ?; BFN
IUI #2 50mg clomid CD 2-6; 4 follies @ trigger (18,18,17,19); 28 mil post wash; motility?; BFP @ 10dpo but could be from trigger. TBD...


----------



## lurdes777

IUI#2 - Clomid 100, 1 follie at 20mm, 95 million at 100% motility - BFN
IUi#3 - Gonal F 150, 4 follies at 17, 14.5, 14.5, 15, 76 million at 87% motility - will update soon


----------



## lurdes777

Springy said:


> IUI #1 = 100mg clomid (CD5-9), 1 follicle, 45 million sperm 99% motility, day 2 IUI 55 million sperm 99% motility, BFN
> IUI #2 = 150mg clomid (CD5-9), 1 follicle, 321 million sperm 99% motility, day 2 IUI 131 million sperm 99% motility, BFN

Huge jump in numbers between IUI#1 and IUi#2 - any reason why?


----------



## clush

IUi#1 - Gonal F 75, 4 follies at 16, 16, 23, 24, 2.7 million motile
was hoping for a lot more motile, will post my results.


----------



## Springy

lurdes777 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> IUI #1 = 100mg clomid (CD5-9), 1 follicle, 45 million sperm 99% motility, day 2 IUI 55 million sperm 99% motility, BFN
> IUI #2 = 150mg clomid (CD5-9), 1 follicle, 321 million sperm 99% motility, day 2 IUI 131 million sperm 99% motility, BFN
> 
> Huge jump in numbers between IUI#1 and IUi#2 - any reason why?Click to expand...

Nope - no idea why .... we thought at the time that the 45 and 55 million were really good numbers as the doctors told us. We tried to think about what had changed in his diet at the time the sperm for the 2nd IUI would have been "made" and we couldn't really think of anything in particular.


----------



## ababyplease

Okay, here goes my first post...time to stop lurking....

IUI #1: Clomid 50 mg, 3 follicles, 20Mil/90% motility (washed) BFN
IUI #2: Clomid 50 mg, 5 follicles, 9Mil/95% motility (washed) BFN
IUI #3: Clomid 50 mg, 4 follicles (all over 20mm), 54Mil/95% motility...we will see.............


----------



## pixnlil

1st IUI (June 2009) - 50 mg Clomid, 3 follicles, 1.6 million post-wash - BFN
2nd IUI (July 2009) - 50 mg Clomid, 1 follicle, 400,000 post wash - BFN
3rd IUI (August 2009) - 100 mg Clomid, 2 follicles, 1.8 million post-wash - BFP! :baby: DD born May 2010. :happydance:

TTC #2 now
1st IUI is tomorrow. 1 follicle on 100mg Clomid. Keeping my fingers crossed that DH's counts have improved in the last 2 years!


----------



## Harvest2009

IUI #1 April 2011-25mg clomid days 3-7, 1 follicle, 95 million post wash, 99% motility-BFN
IUI #2 May 2011-25mg clomid days 3-7, 1 follicle, 55 million post wash, 99% motility-BFN
IUI #3 June 2011-50mg clomid days 3-7, 1 follicle, 65 million post wash, 99% motility-8 DPIUI, FX!


----------



## Harvest2009

Harvest2009 said:


> IUI #1 April 2011-25mg clomid days 3-7, 1 follicle, 95 million post wash, 99% motility-BFN
> IUI #2 May 2011-25mg clomid days 3-7, 1 follicle, 55 million post wash, 99% motility-BFN
> IUI #3 June 2011-50mg clomid days 3-7, 1 follicle, 65 million post wash, 99% motility-8 DPIUI, FX!

Forgot to add that I take Prometrium from 3 DPIUI to end of cycle.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

IUI#1 Dec 2007-5mg Femara CD3-7 = BFN (cant remember sperm counts)
IUI#2 Jan 2008-5mg Femara CD3-7, Follistim CD6 & 8 & 10, Ovidrel, 7 follicles, 6 million post wash, ?? motility=BFP 

TTC#2
IUI#1 February 2011-5mg Femara CD3-7, Follistim CD6 & 8 & 10, Ovidrel, 4 follicles, 21.5 million post wash, 75% motility=BFP (miscarriage at 5 weeks)
IUI#2 June 2011 5mg Femara CD3-7, Bravelle CD5 & 7 & 9 & 11, Ovidrel, 1 follicle, 22 million post wash, 40% motility= BFN
IUI#3 ??? TBD waiting for cyst to disappear


----------



## Mrs. Bear

pixnlil said:


> 3rd IUI (August 2009) - 100 mg Clomid, 2 follicles, 1.8 million post-wash - BFP! :baby: DD born May 2010. :happydance:

I *love* hearing about success with only 1.8 million :thumbup: Gives me hope for my own BFP


----------



## greeneyes0279

TTC#2
IUI#1 April 2010-5mg Femara took all on CD4 - 2 follicles, 5 mil post wash=BFN
IUI#2 July 2010-5mg Femara CD3-CD7 - 2 follicles, 9 mil post wash=BFN
IUI#3 Oct. 2010-5mg Femara CD3-CD7 - 2 follicles, 15 mil post wash=BFN
IUI#4 Dec. 2010-5mg Femara took all on CD3 - 1 follicle, 15 mil post wash=BFP
Miscarriage at 11wks

IUI#5 May 2011-5mg Femara took all on CD3, Follistim - 2 follicles, 15 mil pw BFN
IUI#6 Jun 2011-5mg Femara took all on CD3, Follistim - 3 follicles, 6.93mil pw currently 8dpiui


----------



## pixnlil

Mrs. Bear - yes, I know! I still can't believe it. lol! 

Today's IUI was 4.2 million pre-wash and 2 million post wash. That's a 50% return - much better than the 10% or so from before! And it's higher than we had when we conceived DD, so here's hopin'! =)


----------



## greeneyes0279

Good Luck pixnlil! Hope you get your bfp.


----------



## tryforbaby2

DH - 1% morphology
ME - low progesterone
DD - 6 

MC between 5-6 weeks July 2008
MMC 12 weeks fetal demise July 2010

IUI #1 - 20.3 million sperm post wash, 63% motility....Clomid 50mg days 3-7, Progesterone supp. 200mg 3x a day. BFN

IUI #2 - 10.5 million sperm post wash (clinic sais bare minimum amount for them to do IUI), 89% motility....Clomid 50mg days 3-7, Progesterone Supp. 200mg 3x a day....BFN at 10dpo IC cheapy test...BFP urine Answer brand test....HCG levels: 14dpo = 147, 18dpo = 952, 20dpo = 2577!.... Emergency Scan at 6w 3d due to cramping, bad back pain and red/pink spotting.....TWINS!!! Holy Cow!!! 

There is a light at the end of every tunnel. Even though I was only ttc for 20 months, I was falling into a depression about my body and lack of being pregnant while the whole world around me seemed to obtain pregnancy and motherhood so easily. I started coming to terms that I may not have more children and be very greatful for the daughter I do have. I started daydreaming of a convertable car, lots of vacations, boob lifts, etc.....:haha: 

I started congratulating pregnant women I don't even know and understanding that its a gift, and they were chosen. I would bring myself to buy gifts for newborns for their "birth" day of family members and almost be ok with it. I would start up a conversation with a random pregnant woman about her bump or gorgeous children.

Maybe it was my change in attitude, maybe it was my turn, maybe it was the perfect timing of my IUI or the additional vitamins I made DH take.....whatever it was, I am grateful every single morning when I open my eyes. 

I think about all of you wonderful women all the time. I hope to see some more numbers here with a BFP after it!!! A healthy forever one!!! :flower:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

tryforbaby2 said:


> DH - 1% morphology
> ME - low progesterone
> DD - 6
> 
> MC between 5-6 weeks July 2008
> MMC 12 weeks fetal demise July 2010
> 
> IUI #1 - 20.3 million sperm post wash, 63% motility....Clomid 50mg days 3-7, Progesterone supp. 200mg 3x a day. BFN
> 
> IUI #2 - 10.5 million sperm post wash (clinic sais bare minimum amount for them to do IUI), 89% motility....Clomid 50mg days 3-7, Progesterone Supp. 200mg 3x a day....BFN at 10dpo IC cheapy test...BFP urine Answer brand test....HCG levels: 14dpo = 147, 18dpo = 952, 20dpo = 2577!.... Emergency Scan at 6w 3d due to cramping, bad back pain and red/pink spotting.....TWINS!!! Holy Cow!!!
> 
> There is a light at the end of every tunnel. Even though I was only ttc for 20 months, I was falling into a depression about my body and lack of being pregnant while the whole world around me seemed to obtain pregnancy and motherhood so easily. I started coming to terms that I may not have more children and be very greatful for the daughter I do have. I started daydreaming of a convertable car, lots of vacations, boob lifts, etc.....:haha:
> 
> I started congratulating pregnant women I don't even know and understanding that its a gift, and they were chosen. I would bring myself to buy gifts for newborns for their "birth" day of family members and almost be ok with it. I would start up a conversation with a random pregnant woman about her bump or gorgeous children.
> 
> Maybe it was my change in attitude, maybe it was my turn, maybe it was the perfect timing of my IUI or the additional vitamins I made DH take.....whatever it was, I am grateful every single morning when I open my eyes.
> 
> I think about all of you wonderful women all the time. I hope to see some more numbers here with a BFP after it!!! A healthy forever one!!! :flower:

WOW!! Thank you for sharing!!! It is so uplifting to hear stories than have lower sperm counts with GREAT success!!!! Do you know how many follicles you had??


----------



## tryforbaby2

Your very welcome! 

Our clinic doesn't check to see how many follies you have until you start injections. They base it off of the levels of your bloodwork.

I wish I knew! I was asking them to do ultrasounds to check and they wouldn't. Sorry I don;t have more information.


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Try for a, thank u for this post. So much. Nice of u to take the time to give us hope. Good luck. Xxxx


----------



## lillyttc

here goes my numbers:

TTC from April 2007
My results: all normal
DH: low sperm count(10-14mil/ml), motility (35% to 50%) and morpology (4% to 14%). No cause diagnosed.

1st IUI: 1 follicle 18mm (I think) on CD10 day with 75 UI gonal F from CD5 to CD10, trigger on CD10 and IUI on CD12 day, 1.5 mil post wash with 72% motility and 4% morphology: BFP

Spotted the day of beta: beta came back at 400+ (CD14 I think)
Spotted for a week again at 14 weeks: I complete 20 weeks tomorrow and wishing/hoping for a +ve journey ahead...but all through out my own results have given me hope that it can happen, however low the probability might be it is still possible. 

We are told that ICSI would be our way, but IUI was an easy start.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thank You and Your Very Welcome tryingtocope! :hugs:

We were also told IVF with ICSI would be the best route for us. I pushed to try IUI a few times! Glad I did! 

Best of Luck to you all!


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Well I'm currently lying in hosp bed after first iui. I had two follicles two days ago one at 18 and one at 19. Dh sa is much better than when it was tested in October with 81% abnormal forms and a count of 13 million after wash. Having some mild cramping. I don't want to have to get up in a minute. Would happily stand on my head for next 24 hrs!!!


----------



## Chris77

I don't remember the numbers of the past 5 IUI's I had. I do know that each time I had between 2 and 4 follies...all with Clomid or Femara.

This 6th cycle I used Follistim 100 IU's and had 3 follies on the day of IUI....the lead was 20 mm, followed by 18 mm and then the 3rd at just 14 mm.

I will be testing probably around June 30th...although I'm sure I'll test earlier.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

lillyttc said:


> here goes my numbers:
> 
> 1st IUI: 1 follicle 18mm (I think) on CD10 day with 75 UI gonal F from CD5 to CD10, trigger on CD10 and IUI on CD12 day, 1.5 mil post wash with 72% motility and 4% morphology: BFP

Thanks for sharing lillyttc! I love seeing success with low counts :thumbup:


----------



## greeneyes0279

TTC#2
IUI#1 April 2010-5mg Femara took all on CD4 - 2 follicles, 5 mil post wash=BFN
IUI#2 July 2010-5mg Femara CD3-CD7 - 2 follicles, 9 mil post wash=BFN
IUI#3 Oct. 2010-5mg Femara CD3-CD7 - 2 follicles, 15 mil post wash=BFN
IUI#4 Dec. 2010-5mg Femara took all on CD3 - 1 follicle, 15 mil post wash=BFP
Miscarriage at 11wks

IUI#5 May 2011-5mg Femara took all on CD3, Follistim - 2 follicles, 15 mil pw BFN
IUI#6 Jun 2011-5mg Femara took all on CD3, Follistim - 3 follicles, 6.93mil pw BFN

It's a BFN for this cycle. On to IUI#7 in July.


----------



## Redclaire

first iui may 2011: puregon 75iu and trigger, one follicle 18mm, sperms 14million post wash. BFN

second iui june 2011: puregon 75iu and trigger, 3 follicles, 21mm 19mm and 17mm. sperm 10million post wash....11dpiui today, bfn but will continue to test til AF due 30th june


----------



## Redclaire

Redclaire said:


> first iui may 2011: puregon 75iu and trigger, one follicle 18mm, sperms 14million post wash. BFN
> 
> second iui june 2011: puregon 75iu and trigger, 3 follicles, 21mm 19mm and 17mm. sperm 10million post wash....11dpiui today, bfn but will continue to test til AF due 30th june

just to add...i got a couple faint BFP today 2 different types of tests...12dpiui!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congrats Redclaire! And with only 10 million too :thumbup:


----------



## Harvest2009

Harvest2009 said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> IUI #1 April 2011-25mg clomid days 3-7, 1 follicle, 95 million post wash, 99% motility-BFN
> IUI #2 May 2011-25mg clomid days 3-7, 1 follicle, 55 million post wash, 99% motility-BFN
> IUI #3 June 2011-50mg clomid days 3-7, 1 follicle, 65 million post wash, 99% motility-8 DPIUI, FX!
> 
> Forgot to add that I take Prometrium from 3 DPIUI to end of cycle.Click to expand...

IUI #3 was a BFN, onto IUI #4. 
Congrats on your BFP Red!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Redclaire said:


> first iui may 2011: puregon 75iu and trigger, one follicle 18mm, sperms 14million post wash. BFN
> 
> second iui june 2011: puregon 75iu and trigger, 3 follicles, 21mm 19mm and 17mm. sperm 10million post wash....11dpiui today, bfn but will continue to test til AF due 30th june

See small counts post wash matter too!!! I got my bfp with my IUI of 10.5 mil! 

Congratulations!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats Redclaire!


----------



## dizzikel

IUI #1 = 50mg of Clomid (Days 2,4,6), 2/3 follicles, 14 million sperm /? motility BFN
IUI #2 = 50mg of Clomid (Days 2,4,6), 1 follicle @ 17mm & 3 @ 14mm, 20 million sperm /? motility/ 21 day Prog = 60 - BFN

Final IUI (July 2011)
IUI #3 = 50mg of Clomid (Days 2,4,6), 1 follicle @ 17mm & 2 @ 14mm, 14 million sperm = BFN

Next stage IVF


----------



## greeneyes0279

TTC#2
IUI#1 April 2010-5mg Femara took all on CD4 - 2 follicles, 5 mil post wash=BFN
IUI#2 July 2010-5mg Femara CD3-CD7 - 2 follicles, 9 mil post wash=BFN
IUI#3 Oct. 2010-5mg Femara CD3-CD7 - 2 follicles, 15 mil post wash=BFN
IUI#4 Dec. 2010-5mg Femara took all on CD3 - 1 follicle, 15 mil post wash=BFP
Miscarriage at 11wks

IUI#5 May 2011-5mg Femara took all on CD3, Follistim - 2 follicles, 15 mil pw BFN
IUI#6 Jun 2011-5mg Femara took all on CD3, Follistim -3 follicles, 6.93mil pw BFN
IUI#7 July 2011-5mg Femara took all on CD5, Follistim (CD7 -CD11) 2 Follicles, 7.4 mil pw 


I had my 7th IUI today July 8th and will be testing on July 21st. Last 2 IUI's were done at 39 hours past trigger. Today's was done 21 hours past trigger. Hope it works.


----------



## readyformore

I'll add mine, although it was ages ago. . . 

All SAs were about 20-30 million after wash
IUI #1- clomid, estrace, progesterone, trigger. 3 inseminations on cd15,16, and 17. bfn
IUI #2-clomid cancelled due to ovarian cyst. IUI done cd15, 16, and 17 progesterone bfn
IUI #3- clomid, estrace, progesterone, trigger. 3 inseminations on cd15, 16, and 17. bfn
IUI #4-clomid, estrace, progesterone. 3 follicles (17mm). trigger. 1 insemination only on cd17. bfp with a sticky baby!

I really feel that my last one was successful due to speaking up for myself. I always ov late. cd 15 and 16 were too early for me. By the time cd17 came around and I was ready to ov, DHs count was much lower. I told my doc I only wanted 1 day and I wanted to do it on cd17. . .she said okay and it worked.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## RGN

IUI#1 5mg Femara, 3 follicles (22, 23 & 25mm), HCG trigger, 126 million post wash = ??

Also on low dose asprin, progesterone, metanx, metformin.

Will start HPT on Saturday with Beta on Tues. Going crazy waiting!


----------



## RGN

Faint BFP yesterday (10 dpiui) and today (11 dpiui). Going to move up my Beta to Mon.


----------



## Rona

1. 50 mg Clomid CD5 to CD9 - July 2010 - BFN (unmonitored)
2. 50 mg Clomid CD5 to CD9 - August 2010 - BFN (unmononited)
3. 50 mg Clomid CD5 to CD9 - January 2011 - BFN (unmonitored)
4. 100 mg Clomid CD5 to CD9 - March 2011 - BFN (unmonitored)
5. 100 mg Clomid CD5 to CD9 - April 2011 - BFN (unmonitored)
6. 100 mg Clomid CD3 to CD7 - June 2011 - BFN (unmonitored)
7. 1st IUI + 100 mg Clomid CD5 - CD9 + HCG Shot CD13. IUI done on CD15, approximately 41 hours after trigger. Left ovary follices 28mm and 19mm, left ovary 24mm. Hubby sperm 30 millions.

First time on trigger it messed up my OPK results which extremely dark until today (I assumed I am 3dpo today). I just play around with HPT and get dark line. I know it false positive because of the HCG shot. But it more like a just want to see when it will be totally out of my system, and then if I got another line after it gone for few days, I probably pregnant. I heard HCG shot will stay in your system up to 10 days and it will give false positive to HPT.

Thanks.


----------



## greeneyes0279

TTC#2
IUI#1 April 2010-5mg Femara took all on CD4 - 2 follicles, 5 mil post wash=*BFN*
IUI#2 July 2010-5mg Femara CD3-CD7 - 2 follicles, 9 mil post wash=*BFN*
IUI#3 Oct. 2010-5mg Femara CD3-CD7 - 2 follicles, 15 mil post wash=*BFN*
IUI#4 Dec. 2010-5mg Femara took all on CD3 - 1 follicle, 15 mil post wash=*BFP*
*Miscarriage at 11wks*

IUI#5 May 2011-5mg Femara took all on CD3, Follistim - 2 follicles, 15 mil pw= *BFN*
IUI#6 Jun 2011-5mg Femara took all on CD3, Follistim -3 follicles, 6.93mil pw= *BFN*
IUI#7 July 2011-5mg Femara took all on CD5, Follistim (CD7 -CD11) 2 Follicles, 7.4 mil pw= *BFN*

My 7th IUI yielded a *BFN* so we are now doing IVF. It's in progress now. Praying for a *BFP!*


----------



## SLD

IUI#1-November 2010-Clomid 100mg days 5-9, 2 follicles, SA 500,000washed=BFN
IUI#2-December 2011-Natural, no meds, SA 900,000 washed=BFN
IUI#3-January 2011-Natural, no meds, SA 1.2million washed=BFN
IUI#4 June 2011-Clomid 100mg days 3-7,3 follicles, SA 14million after wash=BFN
IUI#5 July 2011-Clomid 100mg days 3-7, 3 follicles, SA 50million after wash-????


----------



## wishful think

IUI #1 - August 4th 2011 - Tamoxifen, gonal f - Right ovary 2 follies 23mm & 16mm - left ovary 2 follies 22mm & 18mm. I had a follicle reduction - 16mm follie was drained. Doc advised against going ahead with 4 big follies. Dh's sperm was 10 million and 70% motility after wash. Fingers crossed for a BFP


----------



## sarahincanada

wishful think said:


> IUI #1 - August 4th 2011 - Tamoxifen, gonal f - Right ovary 2 follies 23mm & 16mm - left ovary 2 follies 22mm & 18mm. I had a follicle reduction - 16mm follie was drained. Doc advised against going ahead with 4 big follies. Dh's sperm was 10 million and 70% motility after wash. Fingers crossed for a BFP

that very interesting, not heard of drained follies. I had 4 mature follicles and 29 mil sperm after wash, 80% motility, but it didnt work and Im CD3 now. Im 38 so they had no problem with 4 and glad as often it doesnt work anyway so want all the chance I can get!!


----------



## wishful think

Hi sarah I never heard of it before yesterday either. Just hope it was the right decision. There is nothing I can do about it now.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Bump** Just in case people wanted to add their #'s and stories ... I thought this was a really good thread!!! 

For people who posted in the past, you can update your IUI's! :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

IUI#1 Dec 2007-5mg Femara CD3-7 = BFN (cant remember sperm counts)
IUI#2 Jan 2008-5mg Femara CD3-7, Follistim CD6 & 8 & 10, Ovidrel, 7 follicles, 6 million post wash, ?? motility=BFP 

TTC#2
IUI#1 February 2011-5mg Femara CD3-7, Follistim CD6 & 8 & 10, Ovidrel, 4 follicles, 21.5 million post wash, 75% motility=BFP (miscarriage at 5 weeks)
IUI#2 June 2011 5mg Femara CD3-7, Bravelle CD5 & 7 & 9 & 11, Ovidrel, 1 follicle, 22 million post wash, 40% motility= BFN
IUI#3 August 2011 5mg Femara CD3-CD7, Menopur CD6, CD7, CD8, Ovidrel, 2 follicles, 23 million post wash 90% motility=BFN
IUI#4 August 2011 5 mg Femara CD3-CD7, Follistim CD5, CD7, CD9, Ovidrel ??? still stimming ... Will update Friday 8/26


----------



## 8541tracy

tryforbaby2 said:


> DH - 1% morphology
> ME - low progesterone
> DD - 6
> 
> MC between 5-6 weeks July 2008
> MMC 12 weeks fetal demise July 2010
> 
> IUI #1 - 20.3 million sperm post wash, 63% motility....Clomid 50mg days 3-7, Progesterone supp. 200mg 3x a day. BFN
> 
> IUI #2 - 10.5 million sperm post wash (clinic sais bare minimum amount for them to do IUI), 89% motility....Clomid 50mg days 3-7, Progesterone Supp. 200mg 3x a day....BFN at 10dpo IC cheapy test...BFP urine Answer brand test....HCG levels: 14dpo = 147, 18dpo = 952, 20dpo = 2577!.... Emergency Scan at 6w 3d due to cramping, bad back pain and red/pink spotting.....TWINS!!! Holy Cow!!!
> 
> There is a light at the end of every tunnel. Even though I was only ttc for 20 months, I was falling into a depression about my body and lack of being pregnant while the whole world around me seemed to obtain pregnancy and motherhood so easily. I started coming to terms that I may not have more children and be very greatful for the daughter I do have. I started daydreaming of a convertable car, lots of vacations, boob lifts, etc.....:haha:
> 
> I started congratulating pregnant women I don't even know and understanding that its a gift, and they were chosen. I would bring myself to buy gifts for newborns for their "birth" day of family members and almost be ok with it. I would start up a conversation with a random pregnant woman about her bump or gorgeous children.
> 
> Maybe it was my change in attitude, maybe it was my turn, maybe it was the perfect timing of my IUI or the additional vitamins I made DH take.....whatever it was, I am grateful every single morning when I open my eyes.
> 
> I think about all of you wonderful women all the time. I hope to see some more numbers here with a BFP after it!!! A healthy forever one!!! :flower:

Hi could you tell me what test you took 10dpo please then what one you took to get a bfp, as i tested today which i am 10dpo , passed iui, on clomid but i have all the signs of being pregnant, thanks


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Mrs. Bear said:


> Since it seems one of the main things people want to know about another person's IUI is what all the numbers were (# follicles, sperm) and whether it worked. I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread where all that information could be in one place as a reference :thumbup:
> 
> Please share your IUI experiences here, what your numbers were and the results.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age: 37
> 
> IUI #1 12/2010 - Femara, 1 follicle, 44 million, BFN
> IUI #2 2/2011 - Clomid+Femara, 3 follicles, 7 million/21% motility (frozen), BFN
> IUI #3 4/2011 - Clomid + Femara, 5 follicles, 15 million/34% motility (frozen), BFN
> IUI #4 5/2011 - Clomid + Femara, 2-3 follicles, 7 million/39% motility (frozen), BFN
> IUI #5 6/2011 - Clomid + Femara, 3 follicles, 9.1 million/35% motility (frozen), BFN

Had IUI#6 today, my first using injectibles, and am now Age 38. 

IUI#6 8/2011 - Gonal-F (150IU cd3-11), Ovidrel trigger, 3 follicles, 159.6 million/32% motility (fresh), E2 level 3 days prior to IUI was 372, BFN

Scheduling IVF for January 2012


----------



## heretohope

Hi, here are my IUI numbers.....

1st IUI- 4 follies. 
Day 1- 22 million; 60% motility. Day 2- 16 million; 90% motility- *BFN*

2nd IUI- 3 follies.
Day 1- 30 million; 90% motility. Day 2- 33 million; 90% motility- *BFN*

3rd IUI- 3 follie.
Day 1- 40 million; 40% motility. Day 2- 44 million; 20% motility- 2WW now


----------



## hockey24

Here are my numbers.........

IUI #1 - August 2011 - unmedicated - 2 million count, 65% motility - BFN
IUI #2 - October 2011 - 300iu/ml of follistim - 4 follicles, 314 million count, 85% motility - BFN
IUI #3 - November 2011 - 300iu/ml of Follistim - 4 growing follicles - IUI scheduled for 11/12. HOPING FOR A :bfp:

Planning one more IUI cycle and then on to IVF in 2012.

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Bunnylicious

IUI #1 - Sept 2011 - unmedicated - 6 million count (post wash), 80s% motility - BFP


----------



## waiting2be

*IUI #1 10/24 BFN*C
Clomid 50 mg days 3-7
Cycle day 11th scan showed 1 follie 11cm left side 2 follies right side 15 cm each
Trigger on Day 13th Ovidrel 
IUI on day 14th 
Hubbys numbers: 300 mil post wash 82% motility

On to Round 2 around 11/21


----------



## waiting2be

bump :)


----------



## Titi

Here's my update:

IUI#1 9/11 (Clomid 50mg/Ovidrel) -3 Follies -164 million/100% motility post wash -40 hour trigger-bfn
IUI#2 10/11 (Natural)-1 Follie 127 million/100% motile post wash -(surprise ov too early for meds)-bfn
IUI#3 11/16/11 (Clomid 50mg/Ovidrel)-3 Follies 146 million/100% motile post wash--40 hour trigger-2ww


----------



## tryforbaby2

Come On TITI!!!!!!!! Rooting for you babes! :winkwink:

xoxo


----------



## Titi

is anyone having their cd21 progesterone levels checked? Mine was 47 today and I'm trying to find discredit (like other women who have had much higher and bfn) so I don't get my hopes up. I didn't think the numbers meant anything other than you have ov'd but my nurse said she was really excited "even though she doesn't want to get my hopes up".


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies! I thought I'd join you all if that's ok...

IUI#1 11/21/11 (Clomid 50mg/Ovidrel) -2 Follies -11mil post wash -36 hour trigger- in TWW


----------



## Titi

Hey Lucie!!!!!! Welcome! HMMM wonder why you did 36 hour trigger I've always done 40?...good stats!!! fx'd!


----------



## kleinfor3

Titi said:


> Hey Lucie!!!!!! Welcome! HMMM wonder why you did 36 hour trigger I've always done 40?...good stats!!! fx'd!

I have seen both triggers. Mine is 36 hrs.


----------



## Titi

Thanks kleinfor3-I've seen 12, (for back to back), 24, 26 and 40....just curious b/c we have the same FS and wondering how they decide what the difference is.

Are you getting ready to trigger?


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

If you ladies dont mind me asking....to help better under stand the outcomes here what is everyone reason for IUI's (DH fertility, pcos,unexplained, lesbian couple, ect)


----------



## kleinfor3

Titi said:


> Thanks kleinfor3-I've seen 12, (for back to back), 24, 26 and 40....just curious b/c we have the same FS and wondering how they decide what the difference is.
> 
> Are you getting ready to trigger?

That's so cool you have the same FS!!! I didn't know the 12, 24 or 26 existed! Nice though to have a variety when needed lol. I triggered tonight! Fingers Crossed for BFP all around!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

mrs.rodrigues said:


> If you ladies dont mind me asking....to help better under stand the outcomes here what is everyone reason for IUI's (DH fertility, pcos,unexplained, lesbian couple, ect)

Mrs. R, we're doing IUI because I don't ovulate on my own (mild case of PCOS), and Dh has low volume. 


Titi....that is interesting about the trigger timing. I had no idea they could vary so much. That is interesting about the different times when we have the same FS. Maybe it has to do with appt. times?


----------



## Titi

Lucie-could be. hmmmm. although I would think they would just have you trigger at a different time. 12 hour I've only heard of for back to back IUI when they do another one another day. Most the girls I think in our "circle" had like 24 hour IUIs but not sure. I'm a fan of later ones b/c you are supposedly supposed to ovulate around 40 hours after trigger.

Mrs. R-we are doing IUI for unexplained infertility. I ovulate strongly on my own every month, DH has a very high count, and yet after three years hard core ttc and about 2 NTNP we just cannot get pregnant at all.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey there im new to this so sorry if im posting this in the wrong place. Congrats on you BFP!!! I had my first IUI with Femara and HCG shot with 30 million sperm count. Im in the dreaded tww :(. My question is did you have any symptoms at all before your BFP and when did you test?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sorry that was suppose to go to someone personally my bad. Anyone is welcomed to answer. Im super curious


----------



## waiting2be

Update on IUI #2 11/21

Cycle day 11th scan showed no follies on the right and 2 on the left measuring 18 & 15 also saw one size 11 but FS said she didn&#8217;t think it would mature enough by the time I triggered.
Trigger on Day 12th Ovidrel
IUI on day 14th (41 hrs after trigger)
Hubbys numbers: post wash was 67 mil with 82% mobile

2WW


----------



## Sweetness_87

waiting2be said:


> Update on IUI #2 11/21
> 
> Cycle day 11th scan showed no follies on the right and 2 on the left measuring 18 & 15 also saw one size 11 but FS said she didnt think it would mature enough by the time I triggered.
> Trigger on Day 12th Ovidrel
> IUI on day 14th (41 hrs after trigger)
> Hubbys numbers: post wash was 67 mil with 82% mobile
> 
> 2WW


Goodluck! I had my first IUI 11/22/11, I too am in my TWW and I feel like im not going to make it lol. You had a lot of swimmers so hopefully at least one will make it!! Also you have any symptoms at all???


----------



## Mas1118

I had my third IUI this month.
1st iui - clomid cd 3 to 7 with hcg trigger, 3 mature follies and 24 million swimmers post wash and 23 million the next day-bfn.
2nd iui - clomid cd 5 to 9 with hcg trigger, 2 mature follies and 19 million, then 33 million the next day - bfn.
3rd iui - femara 2.5 mg cd 4 to 8, puregon injections 100iu cd 8 to 11, ovidrel trigger shot cd 12 and iui cd 13 and 14. I had 2 follies 23 mm on the right 22mm with one at 12 mm on the left on trigger day with an E2 level of 2300+, swimmers were post wash - 25 million and 36.5 million. I am now 7 dpiui. I am quite crampy at the moment. Last two days and nights had bad back pain and cramping. am hoping it is implantation. I have my blood test on sat morning.


----------



## waiting2be

Sweetness_87 said:


> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> Update on IUI #2 11/21
> 
> Cycle day 11th scan showed no follies on the right and 2 on the left measuring 18 & 15 also saw one size 11 but FS said she didnt think it would mature enough by the time I triggered.
> Trigger on Day 12th Ovidrel
> IUI on day 14th (41 hrs after trigger)
> Hubbys numbers: post wash was 67 mil with 82% mobile
> 
> 2WW
> 
> 
> Goodluck! I had my first IUI 11/22/11, I too am in my TWW and I feel like im not going to make it lol. You had a lot of swimmers so hopefully at least one will make it!! Also you have any symptoms at all???Click to expand...


I had alot more swimmers and follies last month and some how they got lost and BFN! So hopefully this one does it for us.

8Dpiui today no symptoms... What about you?


----------



## Sweetness_87

waiting2be said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> Update on IUI #2 11/21
> 
> Cycle day 11th scan showed no follies on the right and 2 on the left measuring 18 & 15 also saw one size 11 but FS said she didnt think it would mature enough by the time I triggered.
> Trigger on Day 12th Ovidrel
> IUI on day 14th (41 hrs after trigger)
> Hubbys numbers: post wash was 67 mil with 82% mobile
> 
> 2WW
> 
> 
> Goodluck! I had my first IUI 11/22/11, I too am in my TWW and I feel like im not going to make it lol. You had a lot of swimmers so hopefully at least one will make it!! Also you have any symptoms at all???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had alot more swimmers and follies last month and some how they got lost and BFN! So hopefully this one does it for us.
> 
> 8Dpiui today no symptoms... What about you?Click to expand...


Ya that is true. Its crazy how there are sooooo many and one can't even find its way. lol. I am currently 7dpiui and no symptoms. I mean I think way too much into any little thing that my belly does. I hope we both get a BFP! When are you taking an preg test? My doctor has my blood test set for Dec. 6, I just don't think I can wait that long!


----------



## waiting2be

Sweetness_87 said:


> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> Update on IUI #2 11/21
> 
> Cycle day 11th scan showed no follies on the right and 2 on the left measuring 18 & 15 also saw one size 11 but FS said she didnt think it would mature enough by the time I triggered.
> Trigger on Day 12th Ovidrel
> IUI on day 14th (41 hrs after trigger)
> Hubbys numbers: post wash was 67 mil with 82% mobile
> 
> 2WW
> 
> 
> Goodluck! I had my first IUI 11/22/11, I too am in my TWW and I feel like im not going to make it lol. You had a lot of swimmers so hopefully at least one will make it!! Also you have any symptoms at all???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had alot more swimmers and follies last month and some how they got lost and BFN! So hopefully this one does it for us.
> 
> 8Dpiui today no symptoms... What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya that is true. Its crazy how there are sooooo many and one can't even find its way. lol. I am currently 7dpiui and no symptoms. I mean I think way too much into any little thing that my belly does. I hope we both get a BFP! When are you taking an preg test? My doctor has my blood test set for Dec. 6, I just don't think I can wait that long!Click to expand...

The FS told me to test on 12/5 the day before AF is due and if I got a + to call and have bloodwork done butttttttt lol I will be testing Sunday 12/4 and I havent bought any test so that I wont get tempted to test before that day 

Funny what you say about ur belly I've been paying alot more attention since yesterday and any slightest ache or feeling =my mind starts to run wild lol


----------



## Sweetness_87

waiting2be said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> Update on IUI #2 11/21
> 
> Cycle day 11th scan showed no follies on the right and 2 on the left measuring 18 & 15 also saw one size 11 but FS said she didnt think it would mature enough by the time I triggered.
> Trigger on Day 12th Ovidrel
> IUI on day 14th (41 hrs after trigger)
> Hubbys numbers: post wash was 67 mil with 82% mobile
> 
> 2WW
> 
> 
> Goodluck! I had my first IUI 11/22/11, I too am in my TWW and I feel like im not going to make it lol. You had a lot of swimmers so hopefully at least one will make it!! Also you have any symptoms at all???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had alot more swimmers and follies last month and some how they got lost and BFN! So hopefully this one does it for us.
> 
> 8Dpiui today no symptoms... What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya that is true. Its crazy how there are sooooo many and one can't even find its way. lol. I am currently 7dpiui and no symptoms. I mean I think way too much into any little thing that my belly does. I hope we both get a BFP! When are you taking an preg test? My doctor has my blood test set for Dec. 6, I just don't think I can wait that long!Click to expand...
> 
> The FS told me to test on 12/5 the day before AF is due and if I got a + to call and have bloodwork done butttttttt lol I will be testing Sunday 12/4 and I havent bought any test so that I wont get tempted to test before that day
> 
> Funny what you say about ur belly I've been paying alot more attention since yesterday and any slightest ache or feeling =my mind starts to run wild lolClick to expand...


Lol yes its crazy!! I have a lot of tests here at the house and trying not to test ESP since I got the HCG shot and dont know when it will be out of my system. I am just trying not to get my hopes up. Too many failed attempts and afraid this one will be the same, and if it is guess I will go round 2 for IUI. And Im really thinking bout testing tomorrow monring with FMU..HMMMMM idk :)


----------



## Angel baby

I've been waiting for this cycle to end before I posted so, which haven't ended yet but at 12dpiui and a negative BETA, I think it's a bust. Anyways, here are my numbers...

IUI#1- Clomid 50mg days 3-7, 2 follicles- 1 on my open Left side that measured 28mm and 1 on my blocked tube Right side that measured 24mm on IUI day. So, 2 follicles total. Pre-wash sperm count 217 million, post wash 88 million for insemination. BETA 12/5/11 NEGATIVE.


----------



## fisher640

I just had my first IUI yesterday but have been tracking all your stats closely. Here's mine:
(Unexplained Infertility)

IUI #1 (12/4): Unmedicated. 3.1mil post wash 89% motility.


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind me following you. I just went yesterday to a consult with an RE. He is suggesting medicated and trigger IUI. I had a tubal reversal 3/10 and hsg 12/10 showing open tubes and ovulating. DH had s/a and he's more than good to go. Just can't seem to catch that egg. I am going next Wed. for a pelvic ultra sound and a hyperscopy ? (not sure if that's right). He also suggested a possible laporscopy. I'm feeling real awkward and unsure about everything so just looking for ladies in the same boat. 

I do have a question. My insurance Tricare Prime (dh is in the Army) it covers all my appointments, meds, ultra sounds but I don't think it covers the wash or actual IUI. Can anyone tell me what they paid for those things? I'm just curious of how deep I'm going to have to start digging. Thanks 8)


----------



## fisher640

fluterby429 said:


> in the Army) it covers all my appointments, meds, ultra sounds but I don't think it covers the wash or actual IUI. Can anyone tell me what they paid for those things? I'm just curious of how deep I'm going to have to start digging. Thanks 8)

$300 for mine that was unmedicated. If you take meds you may also need to pay for meds and monitoring ultrasounds or bloodwork. My insurance won't pay for that stuff if it's associated with an IUI so that can run a couple hundred to a couple thousand depending on if you're taking clomid or injectable meds. Good luck!


----------



## Titi

Hi hun-good luck with your journey.

I'm in Florida and I paid $975 for each fully monitored IUI that I had done. It was a pkg included ultrasounds, the washing, IUI and a progesterone check after. Medications are extra. I was on Clomid-the generic version costs me $16 for 50mg or $25 for 100mg. I also took Ovidrel (trigger) which costs $88.00. 

If you do injectible meds instead of Clomid or Femera (pills) it will be much more expensive. Around $2,000. 

I am currently on Follistim which runs about $250.00 for a 2-4 day supply depending on your dosage.


----------



## Angel baby

fluterby429 said:


> Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind me following you. I just went yesterday to a consult with an RE. He is suggesting medicated and trigger IUI. I had a tubal reversal 3/10 and hsg 12/10 showing open tubes and ovulating. DH had s/a and he's more than good to go. Just can't seem to catch that egg. I am going next Wed. for a pelvic ultra sound and a hyperscopy ? (not sure if that's right). He also suggested a possible laporscopy. I'm feeling real awkward and unsure about everything so just looking for ladies in the same boat.
> 
> I do have a question. My insurance Tricare Prime (dh is in the Army) it covers all my appointments, meds, ultra sounds but I don't think it covers the wash or actual IUI. Can anyone tell me what they paid for those things? I'm just curious of how deep I'm going to have to start digging. Thanks 8)

Hi fluterby! I'm tubal reversal gal. Your was in 2010 and curious if you have gotten pregnant since the reversal? Mine was in May and slightly loosing hope.

My clinic charges 950.0 for IUI cycle. I'm not sure about tricare covering. I'm going on my 2cnd IUI.

Lots luck to you!


----------



## fluterby429

Angel I haven't gotten pregnant yet however please know that I've only gotten to try a handful of times. my dh is in the Army and at the time of the reversal we lived in TX. 2 mo after I moved to IN to take care if my Gma which he stayed behind. He deployed in Sept. 2010 until Sept 2011. He is still in TX until Jan. So we've only tried like 8 times during visits we've had. 

There is a whole lot of girls on here that have TR's. You should stop by a couple of the threads. I see more get pregnant than not so I remain slightly hopeful at this point. I'm just at a point of being discouraged. 

Did you IUI cost include you meds and u/s? That sounds real pricey compared to few others.


----------



## Angel baby

I'm actually in Texas. I'm in Dallas/Ft worth area. The clomid/IUI cycle does not include meds but the clomid is like 12.00 and trigger shot was around 90.00 I think. The injectable IUI cycle is 1815.00 and that also doesn't include the meds but from what I understand the meds can cost up to 1000.00. That's the only reason I'm hesitant to the injections. 

Thanks for the response. Yes I have spoke to many TR girls but I seen yours in 2010 and I think I was in shock because I was thinking here I am waisting more money and time when I could have just went straight to invitro. Lol! I use CARES facility in Bedford. If he is close to that facility take a look at their page and financial prices is in there. www.embryo.net


----------



## Angel baby

I found other places recently that the regular GYN do that cost less but the monitoring is not like what I get at the FS I go to. I think next month I'll be using a regular GYN clinic that does it. The only thing is the facility I use is open 7 days a week and holidays too and I can pick up the phone and ask for bloodwork and they don't question me, they draw it. It's just a facility that really goes out of the way to help. The clinics I checked on, doesn't do ultrasound the day after suspected ovulation to see if the follicles collapsed and they just draw a progesterone level. So I'm kinda paying for unlimited service for 1 price. If I want back to back IUI they will do it at no extra cost.


----------



## fluterby429

Awesome! Thanks for the info. I'm in Southern IN now, about 5 min from Louisville, KY and that's where I'm going for the RE. You're right getting good service is worth extra costs. Don't give up! I'm guessing you've had an hsg?


----------



## Angel baby

fluterby429 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info. I'm in Southern IN now, about 5 min from Louisville, KY and that's where I'm going for the RE. You're right getting good service is worth extra costs. Don't give up! I'm guessing you've had an hsg?

I had my HSG in October and have one blocked tube. So that's why I started the medicated IUI in hopes to have a egg on my open tube side every month. I hope to have 2 on my good side this month for more targets. I only had 2 good follies last cycle and it was one on each side.


----------



## fluterby429

Well baby dust and good luck!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Angel- so what's your plan for this next cycle? Or are you in your TWW I can't remember there was a lot of us


----------



## Angel baby

I'm in the TWW that should be over with! Lol! I know I'm not pregnant, beta negative and HPT. AF is taking her time coming in. Lol! Hopefully she will be here today. I'm going to try clomid 2-6. Maybe if I push the day up on taking it I'll make more follies.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Angel baby said:


> I'm in the TWW that should be over with! Lol! I know I'm not pregnant, beta negative and HPT. AF is taking her time coming in. Lol! Hopefully she will be here today. I'm going to try clomid 2-6. Maybe if I push the day up on taking it I'll make more follies.


Ooooo no fun!!! My AF took her time as well. Are you going to do a hcg trigger shot? And what you mean you will try clomid 2-6?


----------



## Angel baby

I will do the trigger again. I took it 3-7 in the evening and had 2 big follies this last time. 1 28mm on my good open side and the other 24mm on my Right blocked side. I decided if I take it in the morning 2-6 maybe I'll develop more on my good side for more targets. Might be over thinking it. I can go in for baselines on day 2 or 3 and that's when I get the prescriptions.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ooooooo I got ya. I was confused. Lol. Well, hopefully it works!!! But yea I would definitely give it a try. You might be onto something. My AF confused me this month. Came one day stopped then came back. Should I count the very first day bleeding as CD 1 or the second time it came? Im suppose to start my Femara today which is CD 3 and confused. What you think?


----------



## Angel baby

Oooohhh... I don't know, that is tricky. I think you probably should. My clinic says count cd1 as first full flow day but femara is like clomid minus the harsh side effects so probably wouldn't hurt to take today and get more follies! You had 3 the last time?


----------



## Angel baby

Im pretty sure to start either femara or clomid on days 1-5. The sooner you take the more follies but less mature. Day 3 follies are 2-3 mature also. Day5 less follies but mature follie. I figured if mine was overly mature at 3-7 I shouldn't have problem with it not being mature if I take it early.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wow I didn't know that about the time when you take your meds and the follies. Snd yes I had 3 big eggs last time. So my next question or you is follies and eggs the same thing?? I'm in the medical field but only emergency ad we don't focus on eggs lol


----------



## Angel baby

I did 5 years of surgery and the past 6 years with old folks! Lol! So I'm definately out of practice with eggs but I'm seriously thinking about applying at some fertility clinics! Lol! I've done hours of research on it and quizzed my doc over the past few months. Pulled out my old nursing books! Lol! I'm a mess! I just wanted to get magically pregnant and not know all the details! Lol!

Follicles produce the egg and hold the egg as they mature. So once the egg is dropped, the follicle stays then produces the progesterone sac to support further thickening in the lining of the uterus. So when they see the follicle growing on ultrasound they are usually holding a mature egg and usually mature if the follie is greater than 18mm. The trigger helps the final process and helps to drop hopefully more than the dominant follicle.

Days 1-5- clomid or femara- more eggs but can be less mature
Days 3-7- best of both- 2-4 follies and good maturity
Days 5-9- usually helps the dominant follicle mature and usually just 1.

We need more targets. Lol.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yes I thought about applying too! I would have NEVER thought I would have this hard of a time getting preg........ Thanks for educating me! Well, I guess it won't hurt me either way to just go ahead and start the Femara tonight. Are you Ttc #1?


----------



## Angel baby

I have 3 teenagers with my ex husband. Im remarried and had a tubal reversal in may. So my tubes are not in the best of shape. My husband doesn't have any kids.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Oooo I see well that's awesome!! I'm sure it won't take long for you.


----------



## virginialove

clomid 100mg days 3-7, ovidrel, BFN.


----------



## Lucie73821

Iui #2 today. Took 100 mg clomid days 3-9. Ultrasound on CD 13 showed one follie that would be ready for iui today. Took trigger Sunday. Dh's count post wash was 16 million, which is 5 million more than iui #1. :) 

And now the dreaded TWW begins...


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Lucie73821 said:


> Iui #2 today. Took 100 mg clomid days 3-9. Ultrasound on CD 13 showed one follie that would be ready for iui today. Took trigger Sunday. Dh's count post wash was 16 million, which is 5 million more than iui #1. :)
> 
> And now the dreaded TWW begins...

Good luck!!!!


----------



## hope2bemom30

Hi Lucie,

I'm on the same boat. IUI#1 was on tuesday. I did not expect it to be that painful. Now in the 2WW. It is just killing me. What meds are you on in the 2WW?

Hope this is the month for us.


----------



## Sweetness_87

IUI #2 was done on Tuesday. I took Femara CD 3-7 and a steroid daily which I'm still taking. I had 2 eggs 27,28 in size and 50 million post wash with 75 percent motility. I hope this one takes. Now in the tww. Booooooo


----------



## fluterby429

Good Luck ladies!

Congrats Mrs.Rodrigues

Going back tonthe RE on Friday to see what my next steps will be


----------



## Sweetness_87

fluterby429 said:


> Good Luck ladies!
> 
> Congrats Mrs.Rodrigues
> 
> Going back tonthe RE on Friday to see what my next steps will be

Have you had an iui yet or on any meds? Sorry I don't remember there's so many of us :)


----------



## Titi

Just saw your BFP Mrs.Rodrigues.......Congrats!!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

No I havent had IUI yet. I've done two rounds of clomid 50mg each time. I had an u/s and saline pushed through my tubes last week. It was inconclusive. So now the doctor is recommending laporscopy and chromotubasion next month. Should have a call to schedual that this week. If I get an all clear the we will move on to IUI


----------



## hope2bemom30

Hi Lucie,

Both of us had IUI on the same day. Do you have any symptoms and when will you be testing? Hope this is the month for you.


----------



## here_we_r

Hi ladies:
I've been reading back and I notice a lot of the names from other friends posts like Luci and Titi 

Here's my scenario with IUI:

09/11-IUI #1 - Clomid 100mg-75UI Follistim-Ovidrel-progesterone *8 follies* follie reduction* 4 left in -17.5 million post wash 90% motility :bfp: miscarriage 

12/11-IUI #2 - Clomid 100mg-25UI Follistim x2 , 50UI x3 75UI x1 -Ovidrel-Lovenox-progesterone* 3 Follies-10million post wash 100% motility -awaiting for the outcome

:dust: to us all.


----------



## Lucie73821

hope2bemom30 said:


> Hi Lucie,
> 
> Both of us had IUI on the same day. Do you have any symptoms and when will you be testing? Hope this is the month for you.

Hi there hope2be! 

So far, no real symptoms. I had some extreme bloating on Christmas Eve, but that's about it. Last month (with iui #1) I seemed to have tons of symptoms (sore nips, lots of cramping, etc.) and got a BFN, so I'm trying my hardest not to symptom spot this month. As for testing, I don't think I will, unless AF doesn't show when she's due. That way I can keep the faith. :) 

What about you? Any symptoms? And when are you planning to test?


----------



## hope2bemom30

Hi Lucie,

Yes, not looking for symptoms makes sense but my Mind is always telling me to look for some....I have to constantly keep myself occupied for that. 

As this was my IUI#1 I am not sure whatbto expect. I have pain on both sides of ovaries and its mild. I am on prog suppositories so not sure if my mild boob sensitivity is due to that.Other than that nothing. When I was trying naturally I always had nausea during my 2ww. Now that has disappeared too. So anxious. 

I also had a question... usually I had 28 day cycle before...now that my RE has asked me to trigger on day 8 since she found 1 follicle of 21 I should be counting my 2ww from the day of my IUI right? 

i sincerely pray that IUI works for you.


----------



## Lucie73821

hope2bemom30 said:


> Hi Lucie,
> 
> Yes, not looking for symptoms makes sense but my Mind is always telling me to look for some....I have to constantly keep myself occupied for that.
> 
> As this was my IUI#1 I am not sure whatbto expect. I have pain on both sides of ovaries and its mild. I am on prog suppositories so not sure if my mild boob sensitivity is due to that.Other than that nothing. When I was trying naturally I always had nausea during my 2ww. Now that has disappeared too. So anxious.
> 
> I also had a question... usually I had 28 day cycle before...now that my RE has asked me to trigger on day 8 since she found 1 follicle of 21 I should be counting my 2ww from the day of my IUI right?
> 
> i sincerely pray that IUI works for you.

Sorry it took so long to respond. But yes, I'd start counting your 2WW from the day of your iui. 

As for me, still NO symptoms. None at all. :( And I went in yesterday and got my progesterone tested, it came back at 8.3. Last cycle (iui#1) it was 16.5. Now, dh has reminded me that last cycle I also had two follies, and this cycle I only had one, so maybe that's why my number was so much lower. I just don't know. My clinic says anything above a 3 confirms ovulation. I just am having a very hard time staying positive about this cycle...


----------



## fluterby429

Hang in there Lucie. Sounds like you have a super supportive dh and that's always a big help during this ttc madness.


----------



## hope2bemom30

Hi Lucie,

Hope you are doing fine. I am not sure why but I have a very negative feeling about this cycle. I keep telling that to DH and he says that my negative thoughts could be hampering my chances. 

I have no symptoms what so ever and I'm already getting ready for my next scan. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Lucie73821

hope2bemom30 said:


> Hi Lucie,
> 
> Hope you are doing fine. I am not sure why but I have a very negative feeling about this cycle. I keep telling that to DH and he says that my negative thoughts could be hampering my chances.
> 
> I have no symptoms what so ever and I'm already getting ready for my next scan.
> 
> How are you doing?

Hi there! I know what you mean about feeling negative, because I am feeling the same way. The only things I've noticed symptom wise were on Christmas Eve I was SO bloated, like I was the day after my trigger shot. It was very weird. Also, I had one day of extreme gassiness (sorry if tmi), and I've been getting really tired every day around the middle of the afternoon. Last month I had the tiredness, but also had other symptoms that are non existent this cycle. So I'm not really sure what to think. :wacko: 

My thing is I keep thinking ahead to if this doesn't work, what do we do next? Another clomid iui? Iui with injectables (at twice the cost or more than clomid iui)? Or would we be better off going straight to ivf? I just get myself all worked up thinking about everything. So ive been trying to just not think about it. Not sure if its the best thing to do, but I've gotta stay sane. :) 

Here's to hoping we both get bfps this cycle!


----------



## Angel baby

Lucie, I do the same thing trying to figure out what to do next cycle by CD1 of every cycle! LOL! Especially putting out the money for this! Do I just skip the cheaper ones and go straight to IVF or keep gambling with the IUI's hoping I don't spend as much on IUIs by the time I can do one cycle of IVF! Such madness! LOL!

The trigger shot each month makes me bloat really bad! I look 8 months pregnant the day after the trigger.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies, not sure if this is still active but thought I'd try.
I had two IZuI's on clomid for my first pregnancy. Now we are going for number 2 and it's already been one failed IUI on clomid. I had two follies one huge, over 30mm, DH's sample 47 mil post wash. Don't recall the rest.
I'm on cycle day 3 now and just took my first clomid pill. Here we go again, another emotional roller coaster. :sad2:
I'm worried cause if this IUI doesn't take then since there may be a polyp, doc wants to do hysteroscopy. I'm so hoping this works out, another surgery means down time, but maybe it'll help! Any thoughts, anyone have this?
Good luck do you all!


----------



## fluterby429

I haven't had that exact surgery but I'm having a lap done on the 27th. I'm hoping that's the ticket. After the surgery we will move on to medicated IUI. 

I wish you the best and lots of baby dust


----------



## mansi2101

Dear Lovely Ladies ! Thanx a ton for your contributions - as these are your experiences... valuable indeed !
:thumbup:

:coffee:


----------



## mansi2101

I am TTC. LMP 02/12/2011
IUI on 23/12/2011 Friday
i was due to meet my dr on Jan 12, 2012
and i began bleeding yesterday morning. No clots, but only liquid flow.
This morning i see increased, w/ a few clots. no many though. :cry: I was headbang on this one being positive. i am also on Duphaston. My last dose tonight....
then how did i bleed ?:cry:
please tell me. Does this mean, a failed IUI ?:dohh:

Thanx


----------



## mansi2101

Hey Thanx to all Lovely Ladies who have contributed their experiences. This educates me...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

mansi2101 said:


> I am TTC. LMP 02/12/2011
> IUI on 23/12/2011 Friday
> i was due to meet my dr on Jan 12, 2012
> and i began bleeding yesterday morning. No clots, but only liquid flow.
> This morning i see increased, w/ a few clots. no many though. :cry: I was headbang on this one being positive. i am also on Duphaston. My last dose tonight....
> then how did i bleed ?:cry:
> please tell me. Does this mean, a failed IUI ?:dohh:
> 
> Thanx

So sorry to hear. Is this when AF is expected, or is this at a weird time for you?
Red blood flow is never a good sign, 25 days seems like a short cycle. I would call to let your doc know if it's out of the ordinary for you.


----------



## hopp2it

IUI #1 = Day 3 - 12; 75ui Menupur injected daily, Day 12 - 250 mcg Ovidrel injection, 1 follicle mature, Day 14 inseminated with 10 million sperm - BFP (but did not progress; ie. chemical pregnancy realized in 6th week)

IUI #2 = Day 3 - 12; 75ui Menupur injected daily, Day 12 - 250 mcg Ovidrel injection, 1 follicle mature, Day 14 inseminated with 27 million sperm count - BFP Followed up with 100mg of Endometrin Suppositories inserted twice daily until 10 weeks pregnant.

Currently 15 wks pregnant.


----------



## Equal

Hopeful42nd said:


> Hi ladies, not sure if this is still active but thought I'd try.
> I had two IZuI's on clomid for my first pregnancy. Now we are going for number 2 and it's already been one failed IUI on clomid. I had two follies one huge, over 30mm, DH's sample 47 mil post wash. Don't recall the rest.
> I'm on cycle day 3 now and just took my first clomid pill. Here we go again, another emotional roller coaster. :sad2:
> I'm worried cause if this IUI doesn't take then since there may be a polyp, doc wants to do hysteroscopy. I'm so hoping this works out, another surgery means down time, but maybe it'll help! Any thoughts, anyone have this?
> Good luck do you all!

Ive had that surgery as well as a lap, HSG, dye test etc..

Youll just need to take the day of the surgery off...i was at work the next day..sore....but manageable...the scary part is waiting for it....good luck though! i hope that you dont need to go through it


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks Equal
I am really hoping this cycle works and I don't have to as well, but if it makes the path clear to conceive then I'll fo anything!
Today was last pill of clomid (CD7) and I go in this Thursday to start my monitoring. I am excited, but also know its hard work packing up and bringing my son to bloodwork and ultrasounds....and even IUI, it's tricky. At least they love babies there!
Good luck to all of you in your cycles, lets go :bfp: 's :dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Hopptoit!

Good Luck Hopeful and Equal


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies

Went for my CD10 check up today and apparently my body responded very well to the clomid! I have tons of follies but my biggest were 2.3, 1.8, 1.7 and 1.5.

She liked my eggs so much that I actually got my trigger shot today and will be going for my first iui tomorrow and friday morning! eep!! I also found out that the clinic will do a pregnancy test 18 DPIUI......so its not even a tww for me its like 1.5 years! but lets be honest, im going to be an POA starting 10dpiui!

Wishing you all luck in your cycles! any other updates???


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hope things went well again today Equal!
I find out this aft if I trigger and IUI most likely is sunday!
We'll be two week waiting it out together :) I can go in for a test when I miss AF though, so diff from your clinic. Also, the timing of your IUIs is what 12 and 36 post trigger?

Wish me luck :dust:
And GL to everyone else :)


----------



## ChristineGG

Hopeful42nd said:


> Hope things went well again today Equal!
> I find out this aft if I trigger and IUI most likely is sunday!
> We'll be two week waiting it out together :) I can go in for a test when I miss AF though, so diff from your clinic. Also, the timing of your IUIs is what 12 and 36 post trigger?
> 
> Wish me luck :dust:
> And GL to everyone else :)

I'm probably going to get IUI this weekend too :happydance:! How many and what size follies do you have? Did you find out about when you trigger? I will be injecting at least until Thurs when I go in for my ultrasound and bw.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I had a 23mm, 24mm, 16mm and 15mm, they let them grow another day and they asked me to trigger that night, so I could have ended up with 3 or 4 over 18mm....or just the two, either way I'm happy :)
They will make their recommendations of when they think is the best time to trigger. Remember it takes usually 30-40 hrs after trigger to Ovulate (unless you are already beginning to surge), so those follies will grow during that time.
Any other questions feel free to ask :)
Good luck and :dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

Hopeful42nd said:


> I had a 23mm, 24mm, 16mm and 15mm, they let them grow another day and they asked me to trigger that night, so I could have ended up with 3 or 4 over 18mm....or just the two, either way I'm happy :)
> They will make their recommendations of when they think is the best time to trigger. Remember it takes usually 30-40 hrs after trigger to Ovulate (unless you are already beginning to surge), so those follies will grow during that time.
> Any other questions feel free to ask :)
> Good luck and :dust:

Those #'s sound great!!! :happydance: I have 2 that are decent size today CD6. My RE said they will have me trigger then come in the next 2 days for IUI. I tend to o day 9-13, I hope I don't miss it Thursday will be day 9 (I go back on Thursday for an ultrasound and bw). :wacko:


----------



## fluterby429

Can't wait for an update!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm 7 dpo today. Feeling a bit of lower back pain. Was emotional and grumpy yesterday. Nothing out of the ordinary from any other cycle.
I'll keep you all posted :) trying to stay strong here but it's not easy.


----------



## ChristineGG

Today was my 2nd day of IUI. My doctor likes to wait until 18 days after the trigger injection to test. So I test on February 6th. Anyone else recently have an IUI? Good luck everyone!!!
:dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Do you intend to home test before then Christine?


----------



## ChristineGG

Hopeful42nd said:


> Do you intend to home test before then Christine?

I will test on February 3rd. I don't want to test to soon or I will drive myself :wacko:


----------



## froliky2011

My doctor is a OBGYN so we don't get the sperm #s etc. However, I can give a visual opinion based on the microscope view.

IUI #1 Nov. 2011 - 1 Follicle, 20mm approx., natural LH surge. IUI day of surge (eggs still there that evening) and 2nd IUI 36 hours later (eggs had ovulated). Sperm looked a little sleepy compared to next view. However, donor's counts are normal. - BFN

IUI #2 Jan. 2012 - 2 mature follicles, 20 mm approx. each, natural LH surge. One IUI day after LH surge. After IUI, did sonogram and eggs had ovulated. On 8% progesterone starting day 2 after O. Starting drinking lots of grapefruit juice. No alcohol and limited to no caffeine intake. Sperm count was much better and sperm were much more active. - in TWW.


----------



## ChristineGG

froliky2011 said:


> My doctor is a OBGYN so we don't get the sperm #s etc. However, I can give a visual opinion based on the microscope view.
> 
> IUI #1 Nov. 2011 - 1 Follicle, 20mm approx., natural LH surge. IUI day of surge (eggs still there that evening) and 2nd IUI 36 hours later (eggs had ovulated). Sperm looked a little sleepy compared to next view. However, donor's counts are normal. - BFN
> 
> IUI #2 Jan. 2012 - 2 mature follicles, 20 mm approx. each, natural LH surge. One IUI day after LH surge. After IUI, did sonogram and eggs had ovulated. On 8% progesterone starting day 2 after O. Starting drinking lots of grapefruit juice. No alcohol and limited to no caffeine intake. Sperm count was much better and sperm were much more active. - in TWW.

When do you test froliky? Fxd for BFP!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Doc wants me to come in Feb. 2nd. AF is due Feb. 2nd too. Thanks. Baby Dust to you too! (Hey, how do you add those fairy icons?) I hope we can all be finished with this roller coaster ride soon!!! I am ready for a different one, called "Parenthood"! :)


----------



## ChristineGG

froliky2011 said:


> Doc wants me to come in Feb. 2nd. AF is due Feb. 2nd too. Thanks. Baby Dust to you too! (Hey, how do you add those fairy icons?) I hope we can all be finished with this roller coaster ride soon!!! I am ready for a different one, called "Parenthood"! :)

If you click on the more button(in the smiles box on the right) it wil open a page of them, click on the one you want and it will go into your message. I love them :happydance: lol! 
LOL, yes the parenthood roll coaster would be nice :baby:


----------



## froliky2011

:dust::dust: Thanks! :wohoo:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Any updates yet ladies?
I'm 10 dpo and a nervous wreck!


----------



## fluterby429

Can't wait to hear from you ladies. 

My lap was done today. All is good! Go back in two weeks to talk about IUI


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nice...no issues like endo? So gearing up for IUI. It's a great way to try if you just need a little help. So I am 11dpo today, I caved in and tested.
It's a very faint positive but it's there!


----------



## froliky2011

> Hopeful42nd - Nice...no issues like endo? So gearing up for IUI. It's a great way to try if you just need a little help. So I am 11dpo today, I caved in and tested.
> It's a very faint positive but it's there!

:dust::baby: GOOD LUCK!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## fertilesoul

Hopeful42nd said:


> Nice...no issues like endo? So gearing up for IUI. It's a great way to try if you just need a little help. So I am 11dpo today, I caved in and tested.
> It's a very faint positive but it's there!

:wohoo: So happy for your Hopeful! Great news!


----------



## fluterby429

YAY Hopeful!!!! So excited for you!

Nope no endo. I even agreed to participate in another doctors study about endo if I had it but I was clear. My RE is nasty and I very much dislike him. I hated the thought he was operating on me but I like the other two doctors that were also there. I'm so happy to prove him wrong about my tubes. Ihope that huge ego of his got knocked down a couple notches!


----------



## TTB

I've just had my first IUI today, so thought I would join you all.

I have some CM issues, however apart from that hubby and I check out fine.

I took clomid 25mg day 5-9, HCG trigger 36 hours before transfer and 2 pregnyl injections 4 and 7 days post iui. My clinic didn't really give me any numbers but said I had 1 nice big follicle (we are cautious about twins so this is good for us), good sperm count and motity.

Testing on 13/2 so the wait is going to be torture!

Best of luck to everyone else that is currently in the TWW.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

TTB- welcome and congrats on your IUI. Luck and :dust:

Tested again today, as AF was due and missing :) yet again another faint positive, darker than the past two days!!! Woo hoo


----------



## froliky2011

Hopeful for you TTB! 

BABY DUST TO THE REST OF YOU ALL!!

AFM - I am feeling doubtful. I felt so hopeful on Friday which was 9 dpo (was feeling very tired..got a small cold...sore boobs, gassy..and now I feel normal and am pretty sure AF is around the corner..). I think progesterone can give you this feeling of being pregnant. Trickster little medication. I poas this morning and got a BFN.


----------



## Equal

BFN for me...clinic just called


----------



## fertilesoul

So sorry Equal :(


----------



## froliky2011

So sorry Equal!! (((Hugs)))


----------



## ChristineGG

Sorry equal :flower: I hope this is the cycle for you:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry Equal. Your cycle is coming! :hugs:

2nd IUI cycle has been lucky for me twice, maybe it'll be for you too!!! Luck :dust:


----------



## drsquid

im hoping cycle 2 is it for me too...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hope so too drsquid!

Blood work came back. Beta is 159 at 15dpo, I go Wednesday for another :happydance:

I'm spreading my lucky dust to you ladies :dust:


----------



## Tella

:happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance:
Congrats Hopeful!!!! H&H 9 Months for you and bean!!!
:happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry Equal. Next one is all yours sweetie

Yay hopeful ... Spread it out!

AFM still no call from the doctor. I called and left a message. To those who've had a lap, how long did you spot and did you wait 2 weeks to have sex?


----------



## Tella

fluterby429 said:


> Sorry Equal. Next one is all yours sweetie
> 
> Yay hopeful ... Spread it out!
> 
> AFM still no call from the doctor. I called and left a message. To those who've had a lap, how long did you spot and did you wait 2 weeks to have sex?

I had a lap done in June 2011 with Ovarian drilling and i had a full AF after the op, about 4days flow

Started having sex about 8 days after. Doc said as soon as im comfortable it is fine. I just waited for my stictches to come out.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Tella. I spotted for 4 days. It was basically there only when I wiped. We had sex on day four. I didn't wait two weeks cause they didn't really do anything to my insides and I felt fine. My stitches are inside disolvable. So idk where I am in my cycle. I go to the RE on Tues. For my post op and to discuss where to go from there. He still hadn't called me to tell me exactly what was and wasn't done during the lap. I've left 3 messages! I'm pissed!!!


----------



## ChristineGG

fluterby429 said:


> Thanks Tella. I spotted for 4 days. It was basically there only when I wiped. We had sex on day four. I didn't wait two weeks cause they didn't really do anything to my insides and I felt fine. My stitches are inside disolvable. So idk where I am in my cycle. I go to the RE on Tues. For my post op and to discuss where to go from there. He still hadn't called me to tell me exactly what was and wasn't done during the lap. I've left 3 messages! I'm pissed!!![/QUOTE
> Fluterby429 that's horrible that your doctor hasn't called you back!! Good luck Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## TTB

So sorry Equal!

Congrats Hopeful! Best of luck for the next 8 months! Good luck on Tuesday fluterby!

Thanks all for the welcome. I am now 7 dpiui, had my last pregnyl shot today. Still another 9 days til my blood test, so trying to keep myself busy.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## fluterby429

How you feeling TTB?

My appointment went great! I got to see pictures of my tubes with dye flowing through them, my ovaries, and uterus. Everything looked normal. He had a completely different attitude. He said he was surprised my tubes were open. I said told ya so! He then said they are a but narrow at the repair site but that's pretty normal too. He said I'm good to go! My dh and I have decided to hold off on IUI. We are trying clomid first. I'm now waiting on AF to come back


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's great news your tubes are open! I'll let you know a lot of ladies get pregnant thenext couple months after having the HSG as it seems to clean the pipes so to speak. I hope this is the case for you :)
Anyone else still around?
Equal - do you have a new plan of attack this month? I'm praying for you :)


----------



## Equal

Thanks!!

Im looking into more natural vitimans and what not this time aorund. I am going for accupunture, Chinese medicine, im also taking vit B, c and D. Im finding that the vitiman B is really helping with my anxiety and stress level which is nice.

Took my last pill of clomid tonight!! Feeling sick this time around, but am hoping saturday they will tell me I have lots of ripe eggies!!

How are you all doing??

Hopeful--I hope I follow in your footsteps and get preggers the second time around!


----------



## fertilesoul

Equal, here's hoping this is it for you. I have all fingers crossed that your follies will look just beautiful at your next scan. GL!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good to hear Equal. I have heard acupuncture is a great tool for fertility! I'm sure It will happen this round. As to natural things, I ate honey and cinnamon on toast a lot, drank green tea (decaf) and red raspberry leaf tea, pre natals and omega 3-6-9 pills, that's about it. How is your man handling things? My DH just didn't like seeing me get wound up and let down, once we were it wasnt real to him until scan pictures or my belly was big (kicking baby helped). It's gotta be weird from their side, they feel nothing (as in side effects, pregnancy).
Clomid gave me bad side effects last time too. Hot flashes, not sleeping, bad o pains.


----------



## fluterby429

Equal that's a great plan! One of my friends who is also a TR sister had 5 miscarriages, then she did acupuncture for about 5 months. She is actually delivering her baby boy tomorrow. She swears it was the acupuncture.


----------



## TTB

Good to hear your appt went well flutterby! Good luck with the clomid equal and flutterby, hope you dont get to many symptoms.

As for me, I am 13dpo today, having lots of symptoms from the pregnyl. Bloating, cramps, sore boobs, and so tired! I have been really crampy today, it feels like AF is coming :( If she hasn't arrived by 15dpo I will take a test. This is the earliest I can do it because of the pregnyl anyway.

How is everyone else going?


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck TTB hope this is it for you.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

TTB said:


> Good to hear your appt went well flutterby! Good luck with the clomid equal and flutterby, hope you dont get to many symptoms.
> 
> As for me, I am 13dpo today, having lots of symptoms from the pregnyl. Bloating, cramps, sore boobs, and so tired! I have been really crampy today, it feels like AF is coming :( If she hasn't arrived by 15dpo I will take a test. This is the earliest I can do it because of the pregnyl anyway.
> 
> How is everyone else going?

I'm So shocked your holding out. The HCG shot should be out of you system now, I believe pregnyl is 10,000, so your body processes 1000 per day, by 11 days past trigger (not o) it should be gone. My symptoms at 10-11dpo was lower back pain pretty bad and AF type cramps. I tested cause I thought I was out.


----------



## Equal

Ok ladies here is my latest update:

Went in for day 10. 3 good size follices (2.1, 1.9 & 1.7). Was given the trigger shot and will be doing my iui on Feb. 12 & 13. Meaning testing day will be February 29!!!!

Glad too that that everyone else is doing well!


----------



## TTB

Hopefully, trust me i've wanted to test everyday since about 12dpo. My husband has talked me out of it though. It's a BFN for me this morning (15dpo), not even a hint of a line :(

When should AF arrive when you take pregnyl? I had a 5,000 trigger, and 1,500 luteal phase support 4dpo and 7dpo. I thought it would arrive today.

Good luck equal for the upcoming iui!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry TTB just hang in there and if the test is true the :witch: will show in her time. If she doesn't in a few days I'd test again. Ya never know!

Equal - great news on you follicles again! I think you may be a second round lucky gal as well :) it sounds promising :)


----------



## TTB

Just thought I would pop in with an update. I had my bloods at the clinic today, they were negative. I was expecting it anyways, so not a big shock. I have started spotting, so now the waiting game for AF to arrive so I can start my second iui cycle!


----------



## Tella

:hi: girls, i only have 1 day left till my blood tests!!!!!!! I have decided not to test and just wait for the results for the bloods. However i will be up at the crack of dawn tomorrow and go have the bloods done, my FS marked it as URGENT so i should have the results back in 2 hours. I cant wait any more, i think every time my phone is gonna ring tomorrow my heart is gonna stop :haha:


----------



## Equal

Tella said:


> :hi: girls, i only have 1 day left till my blood tests!!!!!!! I have decided not to test and just wait for the results for the bloods. However i will be up at the crack of dawn tomorrow and go have the bloods done, my FS marked it as URGENT so i should have the results back in 2 hours. I cant wait any more, i think every time my phone is gonna ring tomorrow my heart is gonna stop :haha:

Good Luck Tomorrow!!!!!!! Keep us posted :thumbup:

Had my second iui today, 76 million sperm and confirmed 3 ovulated eggies...testing on Feb 28 :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

TTB so sorry hun. I hope round two is yours!

Tella how did the blood test go?

Equal wow that sounds like a lot going on in your favor!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## fertilesoul

Congrats on some beautiful stats, Equal. Hoping Cupid will create a love connection between your egg(s) and sperm!

TTB: so sorry dear :(

Tella: fingers crossed, baby dust!


----------



## Tella

Hi Girls, sorry i was a bit out of it yesterday after getting the results back. It came back negative so im onto IUI#2. I cant wait for AF to just come now and to start again. But this time im gonna ask for injectables instead of Femara so that i can have more than 1 follicle.

Also for you girl that used progesterone supplements, how long did it take for AF to arrive after you stopped it?


----------



## TTB

Thanks girls! 

So sorry Tella, I know how it feels, knowing it's negative and having to wait for AF.

Well I got AF yesterday, the doc suggested we do 3 iui's before moving onto IVF, so I'm starting my second round of iui. I will be doing the same as last round, so will be starting clomid in a few days. 

Sounds promising equal!


----------



## hope2bemom30

I am here after a long time...Going for 2nd IUI...Here are the numbers..
Right side 5 measuring 18,15,12,10,10...Left side 10,12,12...EM-8.Was shocked seeing so many...Trigger tomorrow ...IUI 18th... Baby Dust to all!


----------



## Equal

Hi Tella,

Sorry that first time didnt work :( AF came about 4 days after taking progesterone


----------



## Tella

Thanks equal!!! I hope it comes sooner, i dont want to wait long. Today is the last day of my actual normall LP and i stopped the progesterone on Tuesday morning so i hope the latest i get AF is Saturday Morning.


----------



## Equal

Tella said:


> Thanks equal!!! I hope it comes sooner, i dont want to wait long. Today is the last day of my actual normall LP and i stopped the progesterone on Tuesday morning so i hope the latest i get AF is Saturday Morning.

It like a cruel joke waiting..im hoping that it comes soon so you can get that BFP:flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay ladies, one healthy baby, heart rate on 153bpm, I feel ecstatic! :) I hope you are all well and your cycles are heading for that bfp!


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Hopeful!!! That is fantastic news and I'm sure a sigh of relief to hear that precious baby!


----------



## Tella

Hopeful42nd said:


> Okay ladies, one healthy baby, heart rate on 153bpm, I feel ecstatic! :) I hope you are all well and your cycles are heading for that bfp!

:happydance::cloud9::kiss::cloud9::happydance:
Congrats!!! I cant wait to announce mine :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks, I can't wait to hear you all announce yours!


----------



## TTB

I had my scan today which revealed 2 mature follicles and a few other smaller ones. after speaking to the doctor we have decided to cancel this cycle as we really need to avoid multiples. Hubby and I have decided to go IVF now rather than trying IUI again, we don't want to face another cancelled cycle next month. So, it looks like I will be leaving this thread, but I will definately pop in and see how you are all going!

Lots of luck for all you lovely ladies!


----------



## fluterby429

good luck TTB! Hope to hear that IVF leads to your BFP


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry for the cancelled cycle TTB.
Hows the rest of the ladies doing? Any updates?


----------



## KittyK4000

New to the forum.... just had an U/S on Thursday and saw TEN follicles between 12-15mm. Been told not to even look at my DH! Cycle being cancelled and Dr recommends skipping straight to IVF. :nope:
75 IUs Follistim cd3-6, 150 IUs cd 7-9


----------



## Hopeful42nd

KittyK4000 said:


> New to the forum.... just had an U/S on Thursday and saw TEN follicles between 12-15mm. Been told not to even look at my DH! Cycle being cancelled and Dr recommends skipping straight to IVF. :nope:
> 75 IUs Follistim cd3-6, 150 IUs cd 7-9

Interesting, I've been in the same boat before went back a day or two later for another ultrasound and only two or 3 increased in size at all, not usually all of those are going to hit the 18mm stage to actually be contenders. Guess your doc didn't want to take another look too see what happens. Mine always said never count yourself out, wait and see. Good luck if you choose IVF route :)


----------



## drsquid

im 38. i had 5 reasonable size ones of which only 2-3 made it to big enough. he was happy at my response. i wonder if it varies entirely by doc, or some by age too.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Maybe your right drsquid. There must be a reason. I trusted my Fertility doc as that is all he does and has created thousands of pregnancies. He knows what to expect, and doesn't cancel a cycle unless it's deemed hazardous or patient choice. His goal is to ptoduce extra eggs to better the odds. He doesn't like to see more than three primed sized at surge in which case canceling would be a potential, but prior to detecting o is imminent he wouldnt make a call then.


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry KittyK. I agree with the others ladies though. Not all of those are going to mature enough. I wouldn't think anyway.

So I went to the RE today for CD3 u/s. Was told by the tech that I had NO cysts. Then was told by this young lady doctor that I had a cyst on my right ovary and that no clomid. She suggested BCP. I told her NO! My body has been through enough! I obviously just came off of bcp and still have a cyst. I'm done! I text my hubby and told him the sad news. Then she comes back in and says sorry read that wrong I was reading the size of your ovary! REALLY lady!!! So I got clomid and prometrium. Start today. However she did say that I may have PCOS and that we can test for that if not pg using the clomid after a couple of cycels. She said I had 15 follies on the right ovary and anything over 12 could be PCOS. Even though I bowed out of IUI just yet I hope you ladies don't me sticking around to follow up on you and to get some knowledge incase I choose that road next


----------



## Tella

Fluterby > Sorry to hear they got it mixed up, I wont find it funny at all. I hope you get your BFP this cycle and dont have to deal with this anymore. :dust:

AFM > Had my follicle scan this morning. I have 2 eggs :wohoo: :happydance: one on each side but the right hand one is 26mm :shock: and the left hand one is a bit smaller but he didnt measure it but if I had to guess I would say between 18mm-20mm so it will also mature and trigger even if it is a bit later :happydance: Have to do the trigger tonight at 8pm and 40hrs later the IUI on Thursday morning around 11am. Im gonna be PUPO after the IUI and cant wait to confirm the BFP on the 13th of March :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Tella, can't wait to hear it all went well!


----------



## fluterby429

Tella how exciting girl!!! I'll be anxious for you to announce your bfp too!!!


----------



## Tella

AFM > CD12 for me today :happydance: I triggered last night, but did it 2 hours later so my IUI will be 38 hrs past trigger, naughty I know but I will chance it. It burned a lot last night, wow but I got it all in. DH is scheduled for 8am and I should be around 11am, Im super excited. Praying DH has great numbers like last time again, better would also be fine fx'd :dance:

:dust: to all the lady's here :hug:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Equal said:


> Ok ladies here is my latest update:
> 
> Went in for day 10. 3 good size follices (2.1, 1.9 & 1.7). Was given the trigger shot and will be doing my iui on Feb. 12 & 13. Meaning testing day will be February 29!!!!
> 
> Glad too that that everyone else is doing well!

Happy leap year :test: day! Hope you have good news!
FX


----------



## TTB

Came to see how everyone is going but it's been really quiet in here. 

I've started FSH injections for my first round of IVF, i'm super excited!

So, how is everyone going?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ttb- When is egg retrieval set for? Our right it's been super quiet on here!


----------



## Tella

Hi Girls, my 2nd IUI was a bust another :bfn: for me. Im now considering IVF, as im paying everything out of pocket i need to decide if im gonna take another chance wiht IUI with injectables @ 15-20% success rate or am i gonna go for IVF wiht ICSI and have 70% success rate. To me the numbers side wiht IVF even though it is more expensive, my mom is helping with the costs of it so it helps alot. Luckily im the only child and she wants a grandchild.

So i pray my AF will come on Saturday, 3 days after the last progesterone tablet same as last month which will put my on CD3 on Monday, my FS has already said he will go to IVF without doing a 3rd round of IUI if it is my wish.

Do any of your IVF success ladies have some pointers for me, pls i need some inspiration as today is a very dark day for me :cry:


----------



## fluterby429

Very exciting TTB 

Tella I'm so sorry but that is awesome your mom is hoping you out. I wish you the best. 

AFM I'm 1dpo. I honestly don't feel hopeful cause we didn't get in enough bd'ing. Only the last 2 days. Nothing 2 days previous before I got my +OPK. We shall see I guess


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh Tella, I am so sorry :hugs:
I thought for sure this was your time. I am not familiar with IVF so I cant give advice there. I wish you the best with it, as your right, success is very high and you'll soon have a little one your very own!


----------



## TTB

Sorry to hear that your IUI didn't work Tella! Hope AF arrives soon for you and you appointment goes well.

Good luck Flutterby, I hope March is your month!

I have a scan in 5 days and depending on the results egg collection in 7 or 9 days. I've been getting a few mild twinges, hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## fertilesoul

Sorry to hear Tella :) Things were looking so hopeful. Hope your BFP is in the near future dear.

Equal: How are things going?

Hopeful: Hiya :flower: Hope things are going well with you. When's your first prenatal appointment?

Flutterby: At least he had saved up his counts for 2 days for right when it mattered; fingers crossed the stars were all aligned this month

TTB: praying that your follies are growing and maturing and that the ER goes perfectly!


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, sorry about the rollercoaster im going through, but I have changed my mind again :haha: Im going to do a final IUI with injections but still schedule a appointment with my FS to discuss IVF sometime during this cycle, so that if this IUI is also a bust then I know what my game plan is for April/May IVF.

I feel a lot more at ease with this game plan and cant wait to get started on the 3rd time lucky IUI! What I also like about doing injectables before IVF is that the doctor has a good idea of your response to the injectables before embarking on the IVF cycle, which puts my mind at ease a lot aswell. I was worried about what if the meds don&#8217;t work on the first IVF? will it be cancelled or what. But atleast we will know my magic drug before my IVF :happydance:

Thanks girls for your input, the IVF route is definitely a more guaranteed route and will definitely be my next step!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fertilesoul- since its my second my doc is pretty okay with however I want to handle things. If I want to I can schedule to see her at any time. Since I went to a fertility clinic they do the first bloods/scans so I'll just start going to my doc after those are done. It's easier for me that way for me not to have to get me and my son ready and lugged out there for a Doppler and measuring tape :) my next ultrasound is on March 28th and I can't wait! I'll be 12w 3d I believe, that is if they don't change it again :) how about you for appt's?


----------



## Tella

WOW times has flown by to hear that you will be 12w by then already! Can wait to see a pic of bean!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks Tella. I'd be happy to share it :)


----------



## trying4baby2

Hi everyone - thanks so much for all of your posts! They are so informative. I am new to this and have a few questions...

I had my first IUI today but my husbands sperm post-wash was only 6.5million - as I'm reading more I'm realizing that number stinks!!! I'm totally bugging out now...I think they said he had a number 3 as well? Either for shape or swimming I can't remember. 

Do I have no hope of conceiving this month?

I took 5mg Femara and had 2 follicles (one on each side) of 19mm and 20mm and then took the trigger.

My husband and I conceived our daughter naturally in 2010 the first time we tried! Now I just don't understand WTF is going on.

I'm 29, btw, and my husband is 31.

Thanks so much for any advice!!

:flower:


----------



## fertilesoul

Hey tryingforbaby2: I am also 29 with a son born in 2008 without fertility treatments. As you can see from my sig, we did ok with IUI despite my hubby's low sperm count. I was told that if you have "proven fertility" (as in a biological child) your chance of success with treatment is pretty good. 

Hopeful: I had my first official prenatal visit today and baby measured 10+1 and was wiggling around and showing me its butt. It was awesome. I am doing the nuchal translucency and integrative quad screen blood test in 2 weeks but otherwise I have OB appointments every 30 days. Congrats on almost being done with the first trimester :D


----------



## MommyMel

Fertilesoul> that is a very interesting thing you mentioned, "Proven Fertility" i have a daughter of 15yrs old, my own child, but my DH has no kids yet, so that really makes me persevere in this journey, and he is so supportive. I am glad to hear that the sucess with the treatment should be good. i just read your sig, wow, thats impressive, it just shows, even a low count is a "count" and can work. :thumbup:
you have given me hope, thank you :hugs:

AFM> I am 5dpiui and still feeling incredibily bloated and my bladder takes longer to empty,even if i dont drink something before i go to bed, then the next morning my bladder is so full, almost to the point it hurts ,,,, (is it normal after iui?) :shrug:
I am trying so hard to take my mind off the ttw, but it really aint as easy, specially when its my first iui.

Good luck to all you ladies and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tella

Hello MommyMel :hugs: welcome :wave:

I was on progesterone supplements and then it is normal as it makes your bladder muscles and bowel muscle relax. But i just pray it is a good sign for you!!!!!!!!! Come on BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tella

trying4ababy2 > GL, hope those spermies caught those eggies!!!! Your chances are significantly higher wiht 2 follicles as well. SO Fx'd for some good news soon!


----------



## trying4baby2

All of your comments were very helpful. I also did not know about the proven fertility thing.

This morning looked a little better - his count post wash was 10.5 million and motility was 3...praying!!!!


----------



## MommyMel

Thank Tella...... i seem to follow you on Baby Bump.....

my doc said i dont need Progesterone tablets as my levels are normal, too much meds and have an adverse effect on fertility at the end of the day,,,,,


----------



## TTB

Thought I would pop in with an update. Had my scan and I have 19 mature follicles, 19! I have some smaller ones as well. They are a little worked about OHSS, and are keeping an eye on me. Collection is in 2 days time, can't wait!


----------



## Tella

TTB said:


> Thought I would pop in with an update. Had my scan and I have 19 mature follicles, 19! I have some smaller ones as well. They are a little worked about OHSS, and are keeping an eye on me. Collection is in 2 days time, can't wait!

:happydance: WOW 19 is alot but that is great, we just pray that you dont get OHSS and that you will be fine. Just start now with a diet high in protein and low in fluids so that it can help prevent.


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck Tella!!!!


----------



## TTB

Have some good news, had my egg retrieval yesterday and they got 18 eggs, 13 of which are mature. Got a phone call this morning and 9 fertalised! I'm super happy about having 9 little embryos, it's all a little surreal. Transfer is in 4 days, and we should find out how many have developed properly then - our clinic doesn't like to disturb the embryos to keep checking on them.

So this means I'm in my first official IVF TWW :D

How is everyone else?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So exciting TTB! :dust: :dust: you couldn't have asked for better results! Are you ready for multiples? I'm sure you are thrilled


----------



## Tella

TTB, those are great numbers and im so happy you have 9 embies!!!!!!!!!!!! Now grow babies grow!!!!!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

TTB how exciting!!! Can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## Tella

TTB > Any news on the transfer? Keeping you in my thoughts!!!! :hugs:


AFM > Had my follie scan this morning, and all looks great :D I have 2 on the left of 26mm & 18mm and 1 on the right that is 14mm that might catch up but not sure. Doing trigger tonight and IUI on Thursday morning. It is perfect timing as its my stepdad, that passed away 4 years ago, birthday so I hope it brings us some luck! Im also feeling very bloated and it hurts if I sit forward for to long.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Tella! I hope this one is the magic one for you!

TTB- I was wondering about your transfer too, is it done? How many we're put back in?


----------



## TTB

Hi guys, so I had 1 good looking embryo transferred 2 days ago. Unfortunately the other 8 didn't make it :( 2 arrested at 2 cells, and the others didn't get to blastocyst stage. I'm so grateful we at least got 1 good embryo. Doc is concerned that we only got 1, and wants to investigate why the rest were poor quality. We have an appt with him in May.

My blood test is in 9 days, fingers crossed!

Good luck Tella! How are you going Flutterby?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

TTB - I'm glad at least you had that one transferred. Did they say to cancel cycle, or just continue? I can see why he wants to investigate egg quality as that is rare to have so many not make it. Did your doc tell you it changes the odds or is it still same as all it has to do now is implant? Sorry for all the questions I'm just curious.
Good luck, can't wait to hear of your blood test! :dust:


----------



## TTB

We were only ever going to transfer 1 at a time so my doc was happy to continue.

He said that the embryo we had was good and that we had a good chance this cycle. The embryologist also said that because the other embryos did not develop has no impact on our chances with the one they pit back in :)


----------



## Tella

TTB > Sorry to hear that the other 8 didnt make it but you have one healthy one and s/he must now just implant and start growing further!!!! Are you gonna be strong till you bloods or POAS? :dust: stick baby stick :dust:

Thanks, i cant wait anymore, just want to have this done wiht now.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just want to stalk this thread and I like hearing about everyone's numbers and what not! Good luck everybody!


----------



## TTB

Just popping in with an update, I tested yesterday morning and this morning and got a faint BFP. I'm a little worried as I have been cramping and spotting for 5 days. Have a blood test in 2 days.


----------



## ashknowsbest

AFM - I had my IUI this morning. OH had 47.5 million sperm post wash. I got annoyed though because when I had the ultrasound they told me that I had 3 follicles. Two on the right and one on the left. The two on the right were 21mm and 16mm and the one on the left was 13mm. Well when I asked the woman this morning what the sizes were again she said, oh you only had one at 21mm and I asked well I thought there was two more and she said yes, 16mm and 13 but the 13 is probably not big enough ( which I understand) and what about the 16? She said it's probably not viable either! I'm like how does she figure. If a follicle grows about 1-2mm/day and I got the ultrasound done 2 days ago that would mean it's about 20mm ... I would call that viable! Anyways, I'm irritated at her and I almost broke down in the office after they did the insemination and I was laying there waiting! Well, I'm feeling kind of okay about the whole IUI, like OH had a great count, etc. but I'm still feeling like it's not going to work. Yes, I know PMA! I'm trying!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

TTB said:


> Just popping in with an update, I tested yesterday morning and this morning and got a faint BFP. I'm a little worried as I have been cramping and spotting for 5 days. Have a blood test in 2 days.

Wow! Really, bfp??? That's great news! So cramping like AF or worse? Spotting as in brown or red blood? Both those can be perfectly normal! Good luck! Stick baby stick!


----------



## fluterby429

TTB said:


> Just popping in with an update, I tested yesterday morning and this morning and got a faint BFP. I'm a little worried as I have been cramping and spotting for 5 days. Have a blood test in 2 days.

First off CONGRAT!!!! Secondly get your progestrone tested ASAP if you are spotting. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## fluterby429

ash one eggie or two, still sounds like you had a good IUI.


----------



## fertilesoul

TTB said:


> Just popping in with an update, I tested yesterday morning and this morning and got a faint BFP. I'm a little worried as I have been cramping and spotting for 5 days. Have a blood test in 2 days.

Congrats girl!!! How many dpo? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tella

:happydance::flower::cloud9::flower::happydance:

Congrats TTB!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months!

The Beta will be good in 2 days, but i would definitely let them check the progestrone as well.

:happydance::flower::cloud9::flower::happydance:


----------



## Sandra B

1st IUI= 5 to 7 mature follies 17 to 19mm (I think) Sperm count 13 million 100% motility BFN 
2nd IUI= 1 mature follie 22mm -Sperm count 33 million 98% motility BFN 
3rd IUI= 5 mature follies 16mm to 22mm. -Sperm count 64 million 95% motility. I'm currently 1 dpiui. 

Medications IUI # 1 & 2= clomid 100mg (CD 3-7)and ovidrell 250
3rd IUI= clomid upped to 150mg and ovidrell 250


----------



## MommyMel

good luck Sandra B, fx'd for you too......
tww is torture at times......... but we get through it.....
:hugs:


----------



## Tella

Fx'd for you Sandra!!!!!! 
:dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sandra - :dust: hope it works out well for you. Fx for a bfp for you!


----------



## drsquid

Sandra- make sure they are checking progression too. My sperm has a good count and a good motility and crap progression. Ie they are all moving, they just aren't going anywhere


----------



## TTB

Hi girls, I've been MIA for a while and I'm coming in with bad news. After my BFP I kept testing and the line did not get any darker, which really had me eorries, then a day later my spotting turned into AF. So I'm very sad to say I had a chemical pregnancy :(

Got an appt with the doc tomorrow to figure out what to do from here.


----------



## fertilesoul

TTB oh dear, I am so sorry for your loss. Lifting you up in hope and healing and wishing you a speedy physical and emotional recovery.....


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So sorry TTB :hugs: good luck at the docs and I hope your next try works out :)


----------



## fluterby429

TTB I'm so sorry for your loss. big hugs


----------



## MommyMel

TTB > i am so so sorry for your loss,,,,,, it just aint fair i tell you..... :hugs: to you.....

I am schedueled for IUI tomorrow morning at 7.30AM. We did the progress scan on Sunday morning, my LHS has not much going on, only about 1 or 2 small follies of about 6mm... on my RHS is about 4 follies, about 2x19mm, 2x16mm, and about 2 small ones,,,,, but now, what worries me is that i have developed some thrush, i used cream on yesterday morning and last night, it seemed to of cleared up a bit. i am not going to use it again and hopefully it will clear. My pharmacist said its safe to use while ttc with iui, but not to use it within a 24hr period of the procedure,,,,, and not for a few days (3) after iui....
has anyone had thrush before iui, i dont want to destroy the little chance i have.... :shrug:


----------



## Tella

TTB > Im so sorry about that, hope you get your forever baby soon!

AFM > My Beta is back and it is negative. 

So this is my plan of action for IVF this next round:

Stop progesterone today
AF Saturday
CD3 Scan on Monday and start with meds
Acupuncture on Tuesday
Acupuncture on Thursday
Acupuncture on Saturday
CD9 Scan on Sunday ?????
Acupuncture on Monday
CD11 Scan on Tuesday
Hopefully retrieval on the Thursday the 26th
Fertility Massage on Sunday to get blood flowing
Transfer of my babies on the 1st of May
8-10 days bed rest (literally) Gonna watch lots of series
11 May get my BFP so I can tell my IVF success to everyone!


----------



## TTB

Sorry to hear your IUI didn't work Tella and good luck with your first IVF cycle! IVF was scary to me at first but I found it was not as bad as I thought it would be. 

Good luck ashknowsbest & Sandra B and hope the TWW isn't too much torture for you. Hope your IUI goes well MommyMel.

Thanks for all your comments and well wishes! We haven't told anyone in the real world that we are TTC let along doing IVF, it means so much having support from you girls! 

I feel a lot better after my appointment with the doctor today. We are doing another cycle of IVF on my next cycle, which should be early May. He is lowering my dose of FSH in the hope of producing less eggs, but better quality. I will also be eating more protein this time around during stims as I heard this can help with quality. He also ordered a Karotype test to make sure there are no genetic problems, so fingers crossed that all comes back ok.


----------



## Rfeller808

Hi! I'm new to this Forum and site. I'm hoping to get the support that my other TTC site isn't giving me. :)

My TTC journey began in Feb 2009. In Feb 2010 went to my OB and took 3 months of Clomid while trying naturally. No luck. Then went to RE and did 3 rounds of Clomid with IUI. No Luck. Took a long break! Went to a new RE September 2011 and had Laparoscopic surgery to remove endometriosis, repair my uterine septum, tried to unblock my left fallopian tube with no success and drained ovarian cysts. Since the surgery tried naturally for 2 months. No luck. 

Feb 2012 started first round of injectible medications with IUI. 

Here are my stats: 
Cycle 1: 150 Follistim & Menopur (CD3-7)
CD8- Estrogen 1264 (very high) with 15mm, 14mm, 13mm, 12mm, 11mm, 11mm, 10mm, 10mm Follicles. No more Follistim/Menopur
CD 9- Estrogen at 1713. 2 fully mature follicles 17mm and 16mm and smaller follicles 14mm, 13mm, 12mm, 12mm and 10mm. Took 5,000 HcG trigger at midnight.
CD 10 IUI # 1 Dont have Post Wash Data but I know Total Motile was 6.5 Million. 
CD 11 IUI #2: Post Wash data- 42.5 million Concentration, 79% Motility, 0.5 ML Volume, 16.7 total Motile. 
CD26- HcG blood test- BFN &#61516;

Current Cycle:
CD3- 75 Follistim & Menopur (CD3 thru 9)
CD 6- Estrogen 169. 11mm, 10mm on Left (blocked side) and 11mm on right
CD9- Estrogen 853. Right- 16, 15, 11 and Left 16mm, 14mm and 14mm. Last Dose of Follistim & Menopur. 
CD10- 10,000 HcG Trigger at Midnight
CD 11 IUI # 1- Dont have post wash data. I know Total Motile was about 17 Million. 
CD12 IUI # 2- Post Wash Data- 41 Million Concentration, 87% Motility, 0.5ML Volume, 17.83 total Motile. 
Taking Progesterone CD13-CD27 
CD 27- HcG blood test in office

If not successful this cycle we are going to start IVF next cycle (April 18th).
Thanks!!! 
Becky


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tella- I'm sorry about another failed IUI. But at least now you are moving on to IVF with unbeatable odds! I bet you must be excited for that...but sad that this wasn't your month. :hugs: soon!

MommyMel- try some natural remedies.
https://marthagbrown.hubpages.com/hub/candidanaturaltreatment
Yogurt and garlic eating, and avoiding breads and yeast products can't hurt, but as for some of the others I'd be wary.
Good luck with the IUI!

TTB- it's a big burden without ppl to talk to isn't it? Least this site is here as an outlet for us all. Sounds like a good plan about increasing the quality of your eggs. If you never had this experience you wouldnt even have known!

Rfeller808- welcome and I hope you find what you seek here. Wow sounds like you are a veteran to IUI. Sorry you've had so much troubles. Wish they would have done your lap before all those failed attempts. So you only have one working tube? Well you definately need stims to get follies on both sides and a trigger in hopes it'll release the ones on the correct side. If it doesn't work I think IVF would be great for you as generally that's the go after 3failed IUI. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Rfeller808

Rfeller808- welcome and I hope you find what you seek here. Wow sounds like you are a veteran to IUI. Sorry you've had so much troubles. Wish they would have done your lap before all those failed attempts. So you only have one working tube? Well you definately need stims to get follies on both sides and a trigger in hopes it'll release the ones on the correct side. If it doesn't work I think IVF would be great for you as generally that's the go after 3failed IUI. Where are you in your cycle?[/QUOTE]

I'm definitely a veteran to IUI. :dohh: My left tube is completely blocked even after the doctor attempted to unblock during surgery. We have decided that if I don't get my BFP after 2 injectible cycles then we will move on to IVF. 

Currently I'm 8DPO and cant wait to test this weekend! I'm going nuts! :) I know if I test too early I could get a false positive but I'm super anxious.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Rfeller808 said:


> I'm definitely a veteran to IUI. :dohh: My left tube is completely blocked even after the doctor attempted to unblock during surgery. We have decided that if I don't get my BFP after 2 injectible cycles then we will move on to IVF.
> 
> Currently I'm 8DPO and cant wait to test this weekend! I'm going nuts! :) I know if I test too early I could get a false positive but I'm super anxious.

How many days post trigger are you? What type of HCG shot was it? I know for me I used Ovidrel and it was out by 7-8dpt (5-6 dpo). I got my bfp at 11 dpo.
My IUI's were done when my follicles were bigger than you triggered at from what I see in your stats. What made them trigger you so early?
Anyways I hope you get a bfp and IVF isn't necessary, but if it is, what a wonderful world we live in, with all this technology!
So you did 24 and 48 hours post triggers IUI's?


----------



## Tella

TTB > Thanks, I hope its not to bad eihter. I keep thinking IUI wasn&#8217;t that bad, so I just hope the IVF not to much worse. Im also gonna do more protein this cycle! Fx'd everything is fine and it was just a normal spontaneous early m/c.

Rfeller > The ladies on B&B is amazing and have given me so much support and im sure you will find it the same. I hope you get your bfp this cycle and that you wont need IVF. But if you do, we will be IVF buddies, I start my next cycle which will be the 14th.

Hopeful > Thanks :hugs: I believe IVF is gonna bring my bfp for me in 4 weeks time!

AFM > Had acupuncture this morning and we are going big next week. We are doing acupuncture every day from Monday till Saturday to stimulated the eggies :dance: Hope I get lots of eggies that is great quality!


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry Tella. I bet you are super excited about IVF though!!!! I know I would be.

I'm calling today to find out how much I'll have to pay for IUI. I come off the birth control next week and will be ready to start taking cloimd 4 days after my last pill. I feel like IUI might give me a better shot. I wish I could just go straight to IVF, but it is sooo expensive. I did find out through another TR sister that she went to MX to have her IVF for $3800 and that's darn cheap! She just found out that it's twins! I went to MX to have my TR so I'm not scared of that at all. Maybe tax time next year we can do that if I haven't gotten pg yet


----------



## Tella

That is alot cheaper to do it out of the States, hereby us its also in the region of $3500 for everything. There is another girl on here that also went to mexico for a 3 week holiday and IVF and paid $12000 for everything.


----------



## fertilesoul

Tella sorry to hear about another IUI not working again but I agree with everyone else that IVF has the highest success rate. I think I've heard that 75% of couples in your age category get pregnant with one or two babies on their FIRST cycle! You will be pregnant in no time so enjoy these last few weeks of no morning sickness hehe


----------



## Rfeller808

Hopeful42nd said:


> Rfeller808 said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely a veteran to IUI. :dohh: My left tube is completely blocked even after the doctor attempted to unblock during surgery. We have decided that if I don't get my BFP after 2 injectible cycles then we will move on to IVF.
> 
> Currently I'm 8DPO and cant wait to test this weekend! I'm going nuts! :) I know if I test too early I could get a false positive but I'm super anxious.
> 
> How many days post trigger are you? What type of HCG shot was it? I know for me I used Ovidrel and it was out by 7-8dpt (5-6 dpo). I got my bfp at 11 dpo.
> My IUI's were done when my follicles were bigger than you triggered at from what I see in your stats. What made them trigger you so early?
> Anyways I hope you get a bfp and IVF isn't necessary, but if it is, what a wonderful world we live in, with all this technology!
> So you did 24 and 48 hours post triggers IUI's?Click to expand...

today I'm 10 days post trigger and 9 DPO. I don't remember what brand HcG I used but it came in a white box with Green writing. I know I took 10,000 units. Since you know that your HcG trigger was out of your system by 7-8 DPO does that mean you tested from 1DPO till 8DPO? They had me trigger the day after an ultrasound so I'm assuming that my follicles grew in that 36 hours quite a bit. My RE does 2 IUIs per cycle 12 hours and 36 hours post HcG trigger shot. I'm positive that I ovulated on the first day of my IUIs because I was having a lot of ovulation pain and a ton of EW CM. 

I was thinking that I would test tomorrow morning 10DPO because the HcG should definitely be low enough for a PG test not to pick up unless my levels have increased do to a little bean. I'm sooo hoping its the latter. :) 

I'm already finding this site more helpful than my other site. I've felt like the only one with problems for a long time. Every one in my life is having their 2nd or 3rd baby in the time that I've been trying for one. I'm just praying that it happens for us soon. :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Rfeller808 said:


> today I'm 10 days post trigger and 9 DPO. I don't remember what brand HcG I used but it came in a white box with Green writing. I know I took 10,000 units. Since you know that your HcG trigger was out of your system by 7-8 DPO does that mean you tested from 1DPO till 8DPO? They had me trigger the day after an ultrasound so I'm assuming that my follicles grew in that 36 hours quite a bit. My RE does 2 IUIs per cycle 12 hours and 36 hours post HcG trigger shot. I'm positive that I ovulated on the first day of my IUIs because I was having a lot of ovulation pain and a ton of EW CM.
> 
> I was thinking that I would test tomorrow morning 10DPO because the HcG should definitely be low enough for a PG test not to pick up unless my levels have increased do to a little bean. I'm sooo hoping its the latter. :)
> 
> I'm already finding this site more helpful than my other site. I've felt like the only one with problems for a long time. Every one in my life is having their 2nd or 3rd baby in the time that I've been trying for one. I'm just praying that it happens for us soon. :)

I'm glad to here you like it. I tried a couple others as well and didn't like them at all. Everyone on here has been great and we've become pretty close over time. I have met ladies on here I keep up with on Facebook and email now, may even meet some of them one day.
As for you, sounds like it may be out by 10-11 dpo. But if your preggers it may not go to a negative at all. I got a faint positive at 11dpo! My Ovidrel was 6500 so it being out by 7-8 dpo was to be expected. I didn't test until those days as I just wanted a negative before a positive so I'd know if it's for real, ya know? For your 10,000 units that should take at least 10 days to process so 10dpo/11dpt should be good to see if it's gone. See if I were you I'd test daily to watch it fade out, then hopefully fade back, lol, but I'm a bad influence :)
12 and 36 hours are the IUI's huh? Wow, most places people talk about on here do either a single at 36 hours post trigger, or a double at 24 and 48.
I know I O'd at 37 hours post trigger as I had some good o pains for a couple hours. Did you get pains, or did your doc confirm with ultrasound?


----------



## Tella

Rfeller > My trigger was completely out on a 10miu and a 20miu on 8dpiui/10dptrigger.


----------



## Rfeller808

Well I'm not too sure what to think. I got a faint positive this morning. According to the 50% half life it would only last 1 additional day in my system from 5000Iu. So I was thinking it should be out of my sytem or at least not detected on a test at 8DPO. Unfortunatlly I didn't test early this cycle because I just didn't want to deal with all the BFNs. 

Still not sure what to believe. I'm going to test again tomorrow and see if the line gets darker.


----------



## fertilesoul

GL RFeller! Wishing you the best...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Rfeller- so how's the test look today? Excited to find out if yesterday was trigger or pos!


----------



## Rfeller808

Hopeful42nd said:


> Rfeller- so how's the test look today? Excited to find out if yesterday was trigger or pos!

BFN! :( So disappointed! It must have been the trigger. I took another test last night and it was lighter so I thought maybe it was just lighter because it wasn't FMU. Well this morning there was barely even a 2nd line. 

So sad. :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So sorry you got a bfn :( I had a feeling it was trigger...
:hugs: but look at it this way. Now you know if you get a positive it's for real!!! Something to look forward to! Tomorrow or the next days may bring good news!


----------



## ashknowsbest

10dpiui, took a test and negative. I started having sore boobs and cramps yesterday. I have no more hope this cycle. I'm pretty sure AF is on her way! So, good luck to everyone else in the TWW. I'm over it!


----------



## drsquid

i use this site and fertilethoughts but i like this one better. moves faster and is easier to follow (if that makes sense in combination). 

im 8dpiui (easy to remember cause it is also my 8th day straight at work). think ill wait til the 19th to test. (14days) that is when he recommended a blood test but i dont think ill bother unless i get a pos which is unlikely given the state of the sperm i used. i prefer to wait for af but im using progesterone (which has made my boobs fit back into the bras i used to wear when i weighted 24 lbs more and makes me go to sleep at 9 pm). im wondering if the dose accumulates (too lazy to look up half lives etc). cause i def am getting more and more tired however im also getting further and further alone in my 79 hr work week which also kills me.


----------



## Rfeller808

Hopeful42nd said:


> So sorry you got a bfn :( I had a feeling it was trigger...
> :hugs: but look at it this way. Now you know if you get a positive it's for real!!! Something to look forward to! Tomorrow or the next days may bring good news!

No good news to report. :( Have my beta on Thursday instead of tomorrow because I'm stuck at this business meeting. :( So our next step is IVF.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Rfeller808 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> So sorry you got a bfn :( I had a feeling it was trigger...
> :hugs: but look at it this way. Now you know if you get a positive it's for real!!! Something to look forward to! Tomorrow or the next days may bring good news!
> 
> No good news to report. :( Have my beta on Thursday instead of tomorrow because I'm stuck at this business meeting. :( So our next step is IVF.Click to expand...

Did you home test again? Or your just waiting for beta Thursday. Hope your business meeting distracts you. Fx


----------



## Tella

rfeller > GL with the Beta today!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM > Not much, 2 more injections down. 8 to go! Starting to get headaches and being emotional at times. DH was beyond sweet last night. He went for a massage whilst I went for Acupuncture, and when we got home he just gave me a hug and I started crying. There is just a lot im trying to sort out before my transfer. So he tells me to go fetch my pillows and lay on the couch and relax. So I go to the room and as I pick my top pillow up, there is the cutest teddy ever that he bought for me. Then the tears started rolling properly. He didn&#8217;t even know I was upset before the time but yet he just knew :hugs2:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck with your beta rfeller!

Drsquid- any news from you? You should be what, 13 days post now? Fx

Tella- what a sweet guy, you are very lucky. I'm sure he's going through his own form of pain with this too.


----------



## Tella

Its very true, they jus show it differently. But still love him to bits!


----------



## ashknowsbest

AF showed last night so onto a new cycle. Fx'd!


----------



## drsquid

yup 13dpiui.. holding out to test fmu tomorrow am. unfortunatly i have my hopes up now.. at the beginning of the cycle i thought, no chance cause of the crap sperm but... who knows.


----------



## Tella

Fx'D for tomorrow morning! :hugs:


----------



## MommyMel

Progesterone level at 7dpiui is at 124.8, doc says i have ovulated for sure. :happydance: :happydance: 
i noticed i still get some occasional little pains in my belly,,,,, is that normal ? :shrug:


----------



## fluterby429

Tella what a sweetie! Somethimes those men can surprise us lol

Ash sorry the witch got you!

MommyMel sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## julesjules100

Hi there

I'm totally the same as you as the progesterone (800mg daily) has made my chest so much bigger and I'm beyond tired! In bed most nights at 9pm. 8dpiui so can't wait to stop with the progestone.

Good luck with testing!


----------



## MommyMel

good luck to you too Jules.......


----------



## Tella

Jules you gonna need it till 12 weeks, as your bfp is around the corner :winkwink:

Fluterby > Thanks, yes he absolutely did!


----------



## drsquid

bfn, of course. got a beta drawn anyway. doc seriously backpedaled on the sperm saying while it wasnt optimal he didnt think that was why etc. put it down to age etc. im going to try one more round with injectibles and a new donor, then ivf


----------



## Hopeful42nd

drsquid said:


> bfn, of course. got a beta drawn anyway. doc seriously backpedaled on the sperm saying while it wasnt optimal he didnt think that was why etc. put it down to age etc. im going to try one more round with injectibles and a new donor, then ivf

He's tring to cover his ass! Not good. So what no offers of anything free?


----------



## Tella

drsquid > :hugs: sorry about the stupid bfn!


----------



## star7474

Hi all I had my scan post 5 days of clomid 100mg and 2 lots of menopur, the scan showed my lining was 4.7, and that I've only produced 3 follicles from my left ovary biggest 12mm, others were 9mm and 7mm. As this is my first IUI is this good/bad? I've just taken another shot of menopur 75iu then due for another scan on Wednesday. 
I'm now CD 10


----------



## fisher640

I think 3 follicles is good. They'll continue to grow til O. My clinic considers anything over 16 to be a good size. I had two this month 20 & 18 but that was CD14 so you've got a few days. Looks good!!!

My numbers for the month with Clomid 50: 2 follicles 20 & 18. + 12.3mil post wash. Hopefully they're up to something good in there!!!! (only 3dpiui today)


----------



## fluterby429

:babydust: to your star and fisher


----------



## drsquid

Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off.


----------



## julesjules100

star7474 said:


> Hi all I had my scan post 5 days of clomid 100mg and 2 lots of menopur, the scan showed my lining was 4.7, and that I've only produced 3 follicles from my left ovary biggest 12mm, others were 9mm and 7mm. As this is my first IUI is this good/bad? I've just taken another shot of menopur 75iu then due for another scan on Wednesday.
> I'm now CD 10

Hi there

3 follies is good. My consultant said that their gold standard is actually two and one on each ovary; they use 15mm as the min size that a follie would get to to where it may release. I had 4 follies this IUI cycle and my consultant seemed reluctant to do go ahead on the day as for them that's too many (but then agreed that the risk of multiples was probably lower as my lining was pretty thin). My 4th follie grew from 12mm to 16mm in 2 days (I was using gonal F, similar to menopur) and you have another 5 days to go before ov so certainly more time for for 12mm and 9mm to get there. I have started with baby asprin too (1x daily) to help thicken up the lining so may be worth adding this into your treatment protocol. Definitely can't hurt!

Good luck and fingers crossed!


----------



## Tella

star > ur eggs should grow between 1-2mm per day. So the 12 should be around 16mm on Wednesday. So you might take another MEnopur just to give them a boost to 20mm. I also only had 1 lead follie on my first IUI. Did they say anything about ur thickness of your lining?

drsquid > :hugs: sorry about the cysts. Hope you are growing a nice follie and can do a natural IUI and not worry about the month off. But if you do have to go onto IVF, I would cancel the trip. Only because I wouldn&#8217;t stop thinking about it.

AFM > No meds today :happydance: 15hrs to go till my Egg Retrieval! I cant wait to find out how many they get and how they doing by Friday!


----------



## drsquid

tella- yeah that is what im thinking. my folks are like.. .if you came home youd be miserable etc. so i guess i find out monday what the story is.. if i have a follie (which i might cause i never had trouble ovulating) i might as well go for it. people take clomid and femara etc to make just one, for me it gave me two but... the idea is just to ovulate. id have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so the one id miss by going home could be that one (and would be unavoidable). now this all just relies on me making a follie


----------



## MommyMel

went for my Beta bloods this morning, waiting to hear if its BFP or iui#3...... :shrug:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mommymel- fx for you!

Tella, did you have your retrieval, how'd it go?


----------



## Tella

It went very well :D, they got 12 eggs :happydance: I haven't been able to post everywhere, but my Journal (in my siggy) has everthing in it. Thanks for the support ladies :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

drsquid said:


> tella- yeah that is what im thinking. my folks are like.. .if you came home youd be miserable etc. so i guess i find out monday what the story is.. if i have a follie (which i might cause i never had trouble ovulating) i might as well go for it. people take clomid and femara etc to make just one, for me it gave me two but... the idea is just to ovulate. id have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so the one id miss by going home could be that one (and would be unavoidable). now this all just relies on me making a follie

Good idea with the unmedicated IUI. F'xd you get great sperm count and a successful IUI!


----------



## star7474

Been for scan, lining is now 9, biggest follicle is 17.5 and the other is 14, the others are smaller. It's all go go go now with IUI on Saturday morning ive got to use ovidrel tonight, I really hope it works!!!


----------



## oneof14

Good luck!!


----------



## fluterby429

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

:dust: Star!


----------



## fertilesoul

Wow Tella, your IVF cycle went by so fast. I can't believe you got so many eggs. Are you having a day 3 or day 5 transfer? I am so excited for you and fully expect good news in May.

DrSquid: Eeek so sorry about the cysts. So frustrating. Hope this month off goes by quickly.

MommyMel: GL! Wishing you the best :D


----------



## drsquid

fertile- thanks.. i think im mgonna get an us at work tomorrow just to get an idea if im making anything/ 

so one of my friends at the gym who is an instructor told me tonight she is pregnant. i thnk i looked like she slapped me. she wasnt trying etc. bah gues that makes me know that working out a ton isnt a problem cuase she does CRAZY amounts

bah i know it is stupid but does anyone have that weird fear like there are onky a certain number of pregnancies to go around and everytime someone gets pregnant that decreases your chances.. stupid right? but it almost feels like that as everyone i know gets pregnant around me


----------



## MommyMel

Hcg 1 ???
Doc wants to test if no af by Wednesday , I want to test on Sunday if no af, today is 16dpiui and I still have sore boobs, 
I will be skipping iui#3 if it's neg now, then next cycle will be ivf instead.

Good luck and baby dust to all you beautiful ladies!
:hugs:


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, I have 6 embies left that is growing and the lady said its looking great! Praying for 2 healthy blasts to tansfer on Monday @ 12:30 and 4 to freeze!


----------



## drsquid

yay tella... fingers crossed


----------



## fluterby429

drsquid I know how you feel...it sucks!

tella YAY!!!!

Mommy Fx'd that you wont need the ivf


----------



## MrsCompass

Bump.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

How's everyone doing? It's been a while since anyone has been chatting on here. Any new IUI (or other) success'? How's the break going for those of you on one?
Miss you all :hugs:


----------



## Kyoun009

Hey everyone! It's so nice to see so many from the start of the thread are either now pregnant or have had their children. Gives me hope! 
I completed IUI #1 may 26, 2012. 2 follicles measuring 19,20. Ovidrel 34 prior to IUI. 127 million spermies to inject after wash :) 
Now the dreaded 2ww....


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey ladies,
Missing you all. I know a couple of you on breaks we're going to be on again very soon. How are things? What are the plans? How is life going in general for you all?
Fertil- how's pregnant life? It's good for me. I'm expecting a girl :)


----------



## fertilesoul

Congrats Hopeful. What a wonderful blessing to have a sweet baby girl. I'm happy to hear that your anatomy scan went well :D

I am going to be a proud mama to another healthy little boy. So excited about this! I did find out that I have an anterior placenta which is why they have had trouble finding his heart rate with the doppler but this shouldn't affect anything else. I am still feeling kicks like crazy.


----------



## fisher640

I think I last posted after the first IUI but before I knew how that cycle turned out. So here's the update. Just found out #3 was a bust and on to #4

IUI#1 12/4/11 Unmed: BFN (1 follie, 3.2mil)
IUI#2 4/20/12 Clomid50: BFN (2 follies, 12.3mil)
IUI#3 5/17/12 Clomid50: BFN (3 follies, 17mil)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fisher :hugs: sorry to hear its taking longer than expected. What challenges have you faced with you IUI's? :spermy: numbers/motility? Timing of o with the IUI?

Fertile- woo hoo! A boy, congrats. You see going to love your little man so much! They attach to their momma's so much! Especially if you breastfeed. I loved having a baby boy and it shocked me as I always thought I wanted a girl. Now I get one of each!!!
Anterior placenta huh? No idea where mine is the tech just told me that based on where things are located they say you can feel more movements. So she began moving up a storm this week and even DH has been able to feel it!

All the ladies ttc still, :dust: and IUI can work, just keep the faith and determination!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Fisher I'm sorry you're not having luck with clomid IUI. I know exactly how you feel as I had 3 IUI's with clomid, I responded beautifully to clomid and still didn't get pregnant. Now we're in the middle of an injectables cycle ... I'm CD 12 today and still not ready to go. When I went for a scan yesterday my follicles were only 10mm but there were 3 of them. I have a lot more but the others are very far behind and not even close to mature. 

I'm also feeling bummed because I had genetic testing done, our doctor recommended it and I came back positive for CF. So, OH had his blood work done 8 days ago and we're still waiting for the results but we're not going forward with the IUI if he also came back positive but FX'd he's not positive so we can proceed. I didn't want to stop taking the meds in case he comes back negative because then there's nothing to worry about. 

If he does come back positive we have to go ahead with IVF only. 

I just hope something starts working for us because I'm really loosing hope lately. I kind of feel like taking a break but my OH doesn't want to so ... i don't really want to I don't think but this is just hard...


----------



## MrsCompass

fertilesoul said:


> Congrats Hopeful. What a wonderful blessing to have a sweet baby girl. I'm happy to hear that your anatomy scan went well :D
> 
> I am going to be a proud mama to another healthy little boy. So excited about this! I did find out that I have an anterior placenta which is why they have had trouble finding his heart rate with the doppler but this shouldn't affect anything else. I am still feeling kicks like crazy.


Hello Fertilesoul - your story gives me so much hope! We too have low sperm count. Do you remember how many follicles you had for your BFP IUI?


----------



## fisher640

Hopeful42nd said:


> Fisher :hugs: sorry to hear its taking longer than expected. What challenges have you faced with you IUI's? :spermy: numbers/motility? Timing of o with the IUI?

None that I know of. I mean the first one we tried unmedicated so the 1 follicle is to be expected. The :spermy: numbers were quite low that month as well so I don't know what that was about. The clinic told me with the next two they like anything over 10mil. I only posted the post wash numbers. I don't get a copy of the stats but post wash seemed fairly motile each time like 98 % so. Who knows. The biggest issue is timing because I have to clock in by a certain time for my job so if things don't line up quite right it becomes a hectic switch or last minute squeeze. I go back to full time in July so I don't know how we will preceded with treatments after that. :cry:


----------



## Sunshine15

Ashknowsbest, sounds like we've had similar experience with clomid. I just had my 2nd IUI on Tuesday but prior to that I've been on clomid for a few months & still no luck. My FS said I have one more IUI covered by our insurance & then afterwards we're moving on to IVF. Do you know why your doc requested you to get genetic testing? What's CF? I asked my FS if we could see if my eggs are healthy & he said that they check my hormone levels. Which are good but the only real way of knowing is when we move on to IVF. 

My DH & I are opposite of you & your OH. My DH is ok with stopping all the meds & just continue trying naturally but I just don't think it will ever happen for us that way. I just can't imagine not having kids so I want us to stay pro-active. Hopefully we will be blessed with a little angel. It's an emotional roller coaster & I agree with you sometimes you just want off this crazy ride.


----------



## fertilesoul

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Fertilesoul - your story gives me so much hope! We too have low sperm count. Do you remember how many follicles you had for your BFP IUI?

I had 4 noteworthy follicles on the left. 2 were 22ish mm and 2 were 18ish mm. Nothing on the right. My IUI was 26ish hours after ovidrel trigger but I didn't feel ovulation pain until 20ish hours after my IUI. The timing and our count made me feel hopeless but we were blessed with a miracle. Hope your miracle is on its way!


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunshine - it's really crazy because when I first joined this site and started getting really obsessed with TTC I was like oh I'll probably be put on clomid and it will work like it did for lots of other people and I'll be pregnant in a few months ... and then when that didn't work I'm like okay IUI will do the trick for us ... and now that's not working and now I'm on injectables and I'm like ... maybe this will work for us ? I'm just not sure what's going to work anymore. But all I can do is stay positive. :) That's all any of us can do really! 

My doctor suggested getting genetic testing just because it's safe to do so. I mean, CF is cystic fibrosis, and it's a pretty serious genetic disorder. I read some info on it and children born with CF barely live past the age of 18 and when they do, they're only expected to live until 35. With CF, you have mucus that builds up in your lungs and it never gets better, it's pretty much a degenerative lung disorder. It's sad and we found out that I'm a carrier for it so I have 1 mutated gene (from one of my parents) and if my OH is a carrier for it then our child has a 1 in 4 chance of having it. So it was just a precaution. There are no signs or anything that you're a carrier so having the testing done is just a safe way to make sure you're not going to bring a child into the world that will have a short life, or have serious problems. 

I recommend everyone having it done, especially if it's covered by your insurance because it can't hurt!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ash- keep the faith Hun, things will turn around eventually. Obsessing and being depressed really just makes life for you and DH miserable, just keep on enjoying life and trust that the docs will assist you in adding to your family. I hear ya, when I started clomid I didn't think I'd have to do IUI but I got sick of waiting.


----------



## Sunshine15

Thanks for the info ashknowsbest. I'll have to ask my FS about genetic testing. I agree with you that as we try something new it comes with lots of hope & when it doesn't work it's such a let down. It's easier said then done but we just need to stay positive. I laugh at my FS sometimes cause he's so full of hope & always says WHEN we get you pregnant. I think when? Is it ever going to happen? 

Ash, when are you testing? When is AF due?


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunshine - no problem, we're here for support and info so I like helping people out whenever I can :) I'm not even close to testing. I'm CD 14 today but my follicles aren't ready. When I went in the yesterday morning the follicles were only 11 and 12 mm and my doctor doesn't want to increase my Gonal F dose because I have about 10 follicles on each side and he does not want me to have too many mature ones. As of right now, I have about 3 that are around the same size and he says if he increases it any I will probably mature about 5 or 6 and he doesn't want to risk that because then he'll cancel the cycle. So .... we're going slow and steady. I wish I was already in the TWW but I'm really happy my doctor is being careful and not over stimulating me. :)

My FS said I will be pregnant by July ... lol. He said if this IUI cycle doesn't work then we're moving to IVF so he's definitely not messing around. I actually love my doctor, he's awesome :) They have to have hope though ... I mean they do that for their job, if they didn't have hope, they would be depressed :) Keep your head up! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hopeful - thanks for the support! I know I will get there eventually and I'm not normally depressed or upset but I do have my days :) And OH is always very supportive when I have those kinds of days!


----------



## dbluett

Hello All,
Had a follow up apppointment today. Dr is going to be starting me on gonal-f, since my body did not react to clomid. This will also be our 1st IUI. 

Wish everybody the bes of luck!!!


----------



## fisher640

Hi Ladies! It's been months since I've posted but wanted to give an official update for the benefit of the reference list. I finally got my first every BFP (confirmed with a beta) on IUI #5, our 4th with Clomid 50... Here's the tally:

Married '06, Quit BCP 3/08, NTNP '09, TTC 3/10
Diagnosis = Unexplained Infertility
IUI#1 12/4/11 Unmed: BFN (1 follie, 3.2mil)
IUI#2 4/20/12 Clomid50: BFN (2 follies, 12.3mil)
IUI#3 5/17/12 Clomid50: BFN (3 follies, 17mil)
IUI#4 6/12/12 Clomid50: BFN (1 follie, 35mil)
IUI#5 7/7/12 Clomid50: :bfp: (no ultrasound, 11mil)

I got the BFP the night of the 17th, so 10dpiui, and my beta 14dpiui was 214, I'm waiting for Monday now to check for doubling.


----------



## dbluett

Congrats fisher!!! I am currently 8dpiui. I had a 19.6 on the left and a 16.7 on the right at the time of trigger. My blood pt is on the 30th. Hoping the :witch: stays away.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats fisher and good luck dbuett!


----------



## Jessie21

Hello ladies. Here are my numbers. I wish you all luck

IUI #1 :Clomid 100mg 3-7 + Synthroid w/ IUI: 65.5million,cycle day 23, 7dpiui Progesterone 11.10 -:bfn: 
IUI #2: Clomid 100mg 3-7 + Synthroid w/ IUI: 28.7 million, cycle day 20, 7dpiui Progesterone 10.7, :bfn: 
IUI #3 :Clomid 150mg 3-7 + Synthroid w/ IUI: ***We will see***


----------



## JsMyImgntn

Hello Ladies, as you can see by my join date...I'm new here but have been lurking for a few weeks now. 

A little summary:
TTC since 2005 - no prevention
2006 polypectomy and TTC no prevention
2007 & 2008 diagnosed with PCOS time off - started taking metformin
2009 - 2010 aggressive TTC with OB using femara, clomid, metformin (lap, d&c, hysto, polypectomy)
2010 - TTC
2011 - FS, polypectomy, back to clomid and added synthroid, decision to try IUI
2012 - took a break then back to the FS, decision to try IUI again w Clomid & Pregnyl when needed 

IUI #1 12/2011 - 50 MG Clomid, pregnyl, 5 b follicles, 4 million/postwash, BFN
IUI #2 7/2012 - 100 MG Clomid, 9 b follicles, 5 million/postwash, BFN
IUI #3 7/2012 - 100 MG Clomid, 8 b follicles, 9 million/postwash, 2WW
Today, 7-30 is 3 days post IUI, I will not be doing any HPT (too emotionally draining)...BETA set for 8/10

You would think after all these years of trying, naturally and medically, I would know the abbreviations but I still have to peak at the cheat sheet. Please forgive my typos and misspelling, esp. of med terms.

I look forward to seeing more BFPs and success with IUI. :dust: to ALL and to all a good morning!


----------



## JsMyImgntn

bump


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Dbluett- any word? Fx!


----------



## Maddy40

Not much action here for a while but since I'm new to IUI I'll put in my stats too:

IUI #1 29 Nov 2012 = 37.5 Gonal-F, no trigger. One follie @ 19mm. Sperm post-wash 11 million. FX!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ash- good Luck tomorrow with the consult!

Dbluett- where are you in IUI #2 cycle. Sorry the first didn't pan out, but chances are still good :)

Welcome Maddy- how do you feel after IUI?


----------



## Natashaa1

Hi can I join, waiting for AF to show up to start iui


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Natashaa - np but this thread has been slow and dead for a while. Hopefully we get a revival :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

I will join with you Natasha! I am currently waiting to start my 2nd IUI.....

1 IUI - October - 3 follies - 25 million sperm in each b2b IUI - BFN


----------



## Maddy40

Just got our 7dpiui bloodwork back so I've added it to my stats.

IUI #1 29 Nov 2012 = 37.5 Gonal-F, no trigger. One follie @ 19mm. Sperm post-wash 11 million. 7dpiui progesterone = 78


----------



## PinkPeony

Here's mine:

IUI#1- unmedicated, 1 follicle (can't remember size), post wash count - 2.1 million, 99% motility = BFN

IUI#2 - w ovidrel shot, 1x 21mm follicle, post wash count around 20 mill, 63% motility. = BFN

The difference in counts was due to abstaining for 5 days as opposed to 2 days for the first one.


Maddy - that's a good progesterone level! Fx for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pink...why are you doing it unmedicated? Just curious.....


----------



## PinkPeony

FS doesn't think there's anything wrong with me and that our one issue is DH's motility. So she said we should try straight up IUI and then if 3 don't work we'll try meds. I think I could probably get her to give me meds but TBH I'm not crazy about the idea. FS is really confident that these IUI's should work but I'm losing hope. (And $$$!)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah i gotcha....I am under unexplained and nothing is wrong with my DH sperm but to "try" and save I decided to try the IUI with meds only to bump up my chances. If this second one doesnt work then we are going to IVF instead of spending $$ on another round.


----------



## PinkPeony

How long have you been trying? I'm starting to think it's going to come to IVF for us too. Lot's of folks seem to eventually get BFP's from IUI but then success rates are so low it becomes hard to believe in it after failing a couple times. (Sorry to sound negative... I just got AF yesterday so I'm still stewing.) 

FX this is it for you and you won't need to go the IVF route. :flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Dont give up ladies! I conceived on my 4th iui, but sadly lost baby. It worked though. I was told when I 1st started IUI's that it might take 3 to 4 before I would conceive. We eventually did IVF due to my poor egg quality.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh it has been a long 3 years!!!! I have fought against IVF because of fear mostly....it seems to be a final step doesnt it...what if it doesnt work etc...also, I always worry that if I have extra eggs to freeze and I dont end up using them...what happens to my unborn babies....I know that sounds crazy but it did prevent me for a long time from even entertaining the idea. Whats changed? I guess I am more of the mindset that if I have those extra embies I will deal with it then...donation maybe....lastly, I have found that it is time to face my fear and just do it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

greeneyes - thanks for the support...did you get many follies with your IUI's that you did?


----------



## greeneyes0279

ttcbaby117 said:


> greeneyes - thanks for the support...did you get many follies with your IUI's that you did?

The 1st 3 IUI's I had 2, but the one I conceived on, I only had 1.


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks Greeneyes! :) Congratulations on your twins! That's awesome.


----------



## fisher640

PinkPeony said:


> How long have you been trying? I'm starting to think it's going to come to IVF for us too. Lot's of folks seem to eventually get BFP's from IUI but then success rates are so low it becomes hard to believe in it after failing a couple times. (Sorry to sound negative... I just got AF yesterday so I'm still stewing.)
> 
> FX this is it for you and you won't need to go the IVF route. :flower: :flower: :flower:

I'm here with lucky IUI #5!
You're not being overly negative. It's the truth sometimes it is hard to believe any of it will work.


----------



## Maddy40

fisher640 said:


> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> How long have you been trying? I'm starting to think it's going to come to IVF for us too. Lot's of folks seem to eventually get BFP's from IUI but then success rates are so low it becomes hard to believe in it after failing a couple times. (Sorry to sound negative... I just got AF yesterday so I'm still stewing.)
> 
> FX this is it for you and you won't need to go the IVF route. :flower: :flower: :flower:
> 
> I'm here with lucky IUI #5!
> You're not being overly negative. It's the truth sometimes it is hard to believe any of it will work.Click to expand...

Indeed it is. Our clinic offers a maximum of 3 rounds of IUI before moving onto IVF.


----------



## Bek15

I started Letrozole on cycle day 3-7 (September 6th-10th). They triggered me on the 14th and scheduled for IUI on the 15th, but I only had two follicles. One on the right at 19mm and one on the left at 14mm before Trigger. 
Im currently on cycle day 17.

Im 26, my husband is 27. We have been trying to conceive for over a year and recently found out that his sperm count was 15 million.



Below are the results from IUI day. 
IUI ANALYSIS:

Volume: 
1.7ml Prewash. 
0.5 ml Final sample.

Concentration:
16 x10^6 Prewash. 
29 x10^6 Final Sample. 

Motility:
62% Prewash. 
76% Final Sample. 

Rapid and Linear:
0% Prewash.
7% Final sample. 

TOTAL Motile Sperm:
16.9 10^6 Prewash. 
11 10^6 Final sample.


----------

